# Why Do These Outages ALWAYS Take Longer Than Estimated?



## maxgoof (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it just me, or does it seem that the estimated time for outages is always off by a matter of hours if not days, and is never shorter, always longer?

Perhaps someone needs to take a better look at the estimating process. Are they overly optimistic? Should they put in an extra percentage automatically?

I know I would rather be told that it will be down for twelve hours and find out it was only nine than to be told six and have it be nine.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Feb 21, 2011)

You can keep track of the progress here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/92214-Scheduled-Outage-2-20-2011


----------



## Rose (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it's just them being optimistic


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

The key word in your question is estimated. Which is not absolute. 

They said that upgrading the server would only take 3 hours, it took almost an entire day. Why? Because they ran into a few problems while they were doing it. 

So yea, they take longer because of unforeseen problems.


----------



## Sanyi (Feb 21, 2011)

Witchie should have replied with "because you touch yourself at night." >:[


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

OP. is being without your fap material for a few hours more than expected really _that bad_?


----------



## maxgoof (Feb 21, 2011)

But they ALWAYS have unforeseen problems. Why can't they assume that there will be unforeseen problems and build in a time buffer? That's the way I do it.

Also, the assumption that I use FA for fapping is rather offensive to me. I've been waiting to upload music I have completed for several hours now. I got other things I need to take care of that may take me the whole day, and I'd rather share my music now than later.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree with the OP.  We'd all be happier if they took the opposite approach of underpromise/overdeliver by telling us that the updates will take a week, and have it back up in half a day.  Good companies do that to make the customer feel like they're getting more than they originally paid for.  And yeah, I know we're not paying to be here...it's just a better tactic for dealing with the masses.  If anyone else here has worked sales long enough (and going by the stereotype of Furries, I'm sure there are plenty who've worked entry-level crappy sales jobs like me), it's a principle you come across.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, so, if it's not the missing material that's problematic, and is just bad communication, then you'll note that it's been four and a half hours, while the post that announced it claimed: three to six hours. 

They're still on target. What are you whining about?


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> But they ALWAYS have unforeseen problems. Why can't they assume that there will be unforeseen problems and build in a time buffer? That's the way I do it.


You do realize they started the outage not too long ago right? Also, you can assume all you want. Assuming only does so much. 



> Also, the assumption that I use FA for fapping is rather offensive to me.


ha..haha..AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Taralack (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm just loling that the main people whining here are people who hardly ever frequent FAF. 

Dealing with tech never takes less time than expected, always more.


----------



## maxgoof (Feb 21, 2011)

Originally, it was supposed to start in the wee hours of Saturday, into Sunday. They missed it and delayed it supposedly 24 hours, but didn't start it until 5:30AM Eastern Time. That's not quite the wee hours. It now will last, according to their own estimate, until early afternoon, Eastern Time.

My point is they never seem to deliver as promised. I'm just saying they need to have a better promising method.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought your point was that it's taking _longer than expected_, as it says in the thread's title, and which it isn't anyway; not that it was delayed by a day.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

Boo-fucking-hoo.

It'll be back when it's back. Then there'll be a shitrush of people submitting stuff where it'll be pointless submitting stuff yourself. A few hours later, it might be worth submitting.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Simple. Because the same staff make the same mistakes because of the same assumptions that the same problems will not return so they do the same thing and then the same problems appear and finally you get the same site with the same problems and the same solutions to those problems....

Or it's because they're derps. Yea, I think this sounds a lot better.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> Originally, it was supposed to start in the wee hours of Saturday, into Sunday. They missed it and delayed it supposedly 24 hours, but didn't start it until 5:30AM Eastern Time. That's not quite the wee hours. It now will last, according to their own estimate, until early afternoon, Eastern Time.
> 
> My point is they never seem to deliver as promised. I'm just saying they need to have a better promising method.


 Waaaaaaahhh I can't upload crap when I want to. I think I'm going to whine about it on FAF. QQ

Seriously? You claim you have other things to do, why not start them now instead of crying about a site outage? So the fuck what if you don't get to upload your music today. I don't think anyone's going to care.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it's time for some of you whiners to start actually questioning the tech staff's performance for waiting all this time. You don't need to have your mouth pressed up against their asses all the time you know, I sure as hell don't because of the TT situation..


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> Waaaaaaahhh I can't upload crap when I want to. I think I'm going to whine about it on FAF. QQ
> 
> Seriously? You claim you have other things to do, why not start them now instead of crying about a site outage? So the fuck what if you don't get to upload your music today. I don't think anyone's going to care.


 Agreed, and also a little suggestion to people.

Always, ALWAYS save your porn in a folder on your PC, for times like this when you desperately need to fap to some tentacle porn yet FA is not working.

Ironically, FA down during the day is a convenience since I fap during the late hours of 11 PM to 4 AM depending on how long I am awake or whether I woke up too early.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

People always complain during outages "THIS IS TAKING TOO LONG" or "THEY PROMISED LESS TIME".

I'm starting to wonder if users would actually rather have the staff do a piss poor job at whatever they're doing than actually taking the time to try and do it right.

And Jesus OP, at least they're keeping people INFORMED this time. I mean, come on, complain when some complaining is actually due.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> But they ALWAYS have unforeseen problems. Why can't they assume that there will be unforeseen problems and build in a time buffer? That's the way I do it.



Normally, folks do give such a thing, but then Finagle's Law kicks in and things wind up taking wildly longer than the worst estimate due to unforeseen circumstances.



SIX said:


> Ok, so, if it's not the missing material that's problematic, and is just bad communication, then you'll note that it's been four and a half hours, while the post that announced it claimed: three to six hours.
> 
> They're still on target. What are you whining about?


 
Also, I wrote not only the thread but the admin message that's been on the site since last Sunday.  I do admit being deliberately vague about the start time, but that's because I had no idea when exactly they'd be ready to start.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> My point is they never seem to deliver as promised.


 
You must be new to FA.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> People always complain during outages "THIS IS TAKING TOO LONG" or "THEY PROMISED LESS TIME".
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if users would actually rather have the staff do a puss poor job at whatever they're doing than actually taking the time to try and do it right.
> 
> And Jesus OP, at least they're keeping people INFORMED this time. I mean, come on, complain when some complaining is actually due.


 Ya know I did happen to read the imforming updates.

I have no fucking clue what.....statements....forgot the name and don't care to look it up....I don't know wtf they are.

Now it'd be funny to see people bitch about WHAT IS THIS MEAN OMG EYE DUN KNOW D: and then the updates turn into a mini lesson on CISCO Networking.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> since I fap during the late hours of 11 PM to 4 AM depending on how long I am awake or whether I woke up too early.


 Thank you for sharing your masturbatory schedule. 
Now the whole internet knows!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

OH LORD FA IS DOWN! WHAT SHALL I DO WITHOUT MY HERM PORN CONTAINING 6 BOOBIES WITH POOPING DICK NIPPLES REAPING AN OBVIOUSLY UNDERAGE, INFLATED, BOUND, AND GAGGED FUR!?

FA will be back soon- if not I promise OP your dick and balls will not rot off. Though I was going to upload something this morning when I got up for a trade I did. For that, this is a bit irritating.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

This will be a good opportunity for you to go outside. :3


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> FA will be back soon- if not I promise OP your dick and balls will not rot off. Though I was going to upload something this morning when I got up for a trade I did. For that, this is a bit irritating.


I woke up this morning and did a routine check of all my tabs. Saw FA was down..and then went back to checking my tabs.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

thebeast76 said:


> Thank you for sharing your masturbatory schedule.
> Now the whole internet knows!


 Very welcome. And you are welcome to join me. BYOL



Willow said:


> I woke up this morning and did a routine check of  all my tabs. Saw FA was down..and then went back to checking my  tabs.


 
I woke up and started playing Contra.... >.=.> Fuck the internet it's not even 12 noon and I didn't eat yet....

AND STILL waiting for coffee


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> I woke up this morning and did a routine check of all my tabs. Saw FA was down..and then went back to checking my tabs.


 
My tabs are out the WAZOO covering my page. I have other stuff to do and can work on more stuff to post when the site is back up. I was just too tired last night to upload it and wake up in the morning to do it before I forget and see cute lil Fender and though FFFFFFFFFFF-oh wait, it will be back eventually. I had honestly forgotten about the outage considering they said it would be saturday and sunday. I never bothered to check to see if they actually ran the update. For a moment I thought something had happened to FA like when Chewox brought down the servers due to their furfagitory.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I'm off to play Counterstrike and wait for FA to get back on and to also wait until the mass submissions crash the site.

Anyone wanting to join my steam is cinoxfellpyre and yes I'm posting it here because FA is down and I can't just put it there and 99% of you are lazy probably and I don't blame you for it is 10:47 AM EST and I AM FUCKING SUPPOSED TO BE ASLEEP FUCK MAN!


----------



## maxgoof (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, look...

I do NOT use FA for porn. I am getting extremely offended at that assumption.

My point is simply that my experience has shown that they consistently underestimate down time. They claim it will happen in the early hours, and it doesn't. They claim it will take only a few hours, and it takes more than a few hours.

And some of you responders are worse than the complainers.

My point is simple: the don't deliver as promised, and I don't need people telling me to shut up about it. I have a legitimate beef.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> Okay, look...
> 
> I do NOT use FA for porn. I am getting extremely offended at that assumption.
> 
> ...


 You know, it's been a few posts and only was mentioned twice.

No need to get so defensive.


----------



## Luukra (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, they do.

somebody wrote something like 


> would you rather have them do a piss poor job than taking longer?


Uh... you must be new here. Not only do they always take long.. I don't even recall them ever doing a marvelous job (haters gonna hate)
example: Search function: was down for a few YEARS. We expected some awesomesauce improvements. What did we get? The same effing thing. like it was 3 years ago as they took it down. I still get search error sometimes even.
example2: the commission information page: down since ??? prolly years too. man, that mus be an awesome new commission information page.
example3: registering: down for almost a year, shortly went up again, was the same shit so they took it down again. uuuhh. ok. nice fix!

bottom line: they're amateurs. they don't know what the heck they are/should be doing, and well bully, we don't pay to use their site.
So it would be quite silly of you to expect that we're getting experts to work on the page that will do a great and efficient job.

Deal with it.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 21, 2011)

Your baw is large and annoying. Have you ever done computer maintance? Sometimes things come up, you never know what errors you may run into or if adding a new feature will bring down other things that you then have to go back and repair.

It is a rough estimate, if it takes longer just deal, trust me, you will not die if you can't upload your music ASAP, it will not kill you to let it sit on your harddrive while you go do other things, and just post it when FA IS back up. Complaining on the forums will not fix things faster.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> I do NOT use FA for porn. I am getting extremely offended at that assumption


Yea, and I don't fap to shotacon. But people can make the assumption. What's your point? Assumptions are really funny when people get so offended by them like this. 



> My point is simple: the don't deliver as promised, and I don't need people telling me to shut up about it. I have a legitimate beef.


 Shut the hell up.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> Okay, look...



Let me pick this apart:



> I do NOT use FA for porn. I am getting extremely offended at that assumption.



Really, there is only one reason why you should be offended that people are saying that, and that is that despite you trying to maintain an outward appearance that you don't fap to furporn, you actually do, and you're ashamed of it. You dislike when people bring it up because it makes you feel bad.



> My point is simply that my experience has shown that they consistently underestimate down time. They claim it will happen in the early hours, and it doesn't. They claim it will take only a few hours, and it takes more than a few hours.



Then why are you surprised? Why was this time different than all the others? Shouldn't any sane person start adding extra time to the estimates themselves?

Furthermore, read Ariel's post. If you do, you'd see that it's quite obvious the the people who put postings about the outages are not the same people who actually make updates and backups during the outages. Hence there will be a gap between "promised" and reality.



> And some of you responders are worse than the complainers.



Maybe on FA this is the case... OH WAIT IT DOWN. You're here now, and here complainers ARE worse.

This thread is a good example of why: complainers don't know what they're talking about.



> My point is simple: the don't deliver as promised, and I don't need people telling me to shut up about it. I have a legitimate beef.


 
They DIDN'T promise is the thing. They gave an estimate.

So please, shut up.




Luukra said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> somebody wrote something like
> 
> ...


 
My point being that a rushed job will always be worse than one they took their time on. Would you like FA staff to rush ANYTHING they're working on?

No? Didn't think so.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

Not to go offtopic, but Xenke, your avatar really scares me. xD


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya know, this is why I have an inkbunny account.

The outages, and the drama. Especially the drama


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Ya know, this is why I have an inkbunny account.
> 
> The outages, and the drama. Especially the drama


 

Inkbunny has had downtime like this :|


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Just assume that whatever they say it will be 5 times as long.

Bam, now you'll (sort of) never be disappointed.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Inkbunny has had downtime like this :|


 Yea, but I just moved there.

Plus it's always a backup. And e621 is a backup of that backup. And gelbooru is a backup of a backup of a backup. And since Gelbooru NEVER get's raped b ANYTHING (policies, derp staff, derp posts, everything is true japanese, no worries about stupid restrictions, yaddayaddayadda) There is no backup for it.

No wait I still have my porn folder. Yes, my porn folder.


----------



## goldenwings (Feb 21, 2011)

FA is down.
It's taking longer than "_estimated_," like usual.
When it comes back, there will probably be problems and glitches.
There will also be mass submission flooding.
FA will probably crash for a day or so.
Tomorrow, all things willing, FA will return to "_normal_."


Whatever the hell that is.



*TL;DR*
_You're new to the ways of FA, aren't you?_


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

goldenwings said:


> FA is down.
> It's taking longer than "_estimated_," like usual.
> When it comes back, there will probably be problems and glitches.
> There will also be mass submission flooding.
> ...


 Thanks for repeating what everyone said.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Yea, but I just moved there.
> 
> Plus it's always a backup. And *e621* is a backup of that backup. And *gelbooru* is a backup of a backup of a backup. And since Gelbooru NEVER get's raped b ANYTHING (policies, derp staff, derp posts, everything is true japanese, no worries about stupid restrictions, yaddayaddayadda) There is no backup for it.
> 
> No wait I still have *my porn folder*. Yes, my porn folder.


With every post you make, I die a little more on the inside. And I have very little soul left to kill to begin with.


----------



## goldenwings (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Thanks for repeating what everyone said.



_lol_


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Just assume that whatever they say it will be 5 times as long.
> 
> Bam, now you'll (sort of) never be disappointed.


 
Assume it will never come back and when it does- rejoice.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Always, ALWAYS save your porn in a folder on your PC, for times like this when you desperately need to fap to some tentacle porn yet FA is not working.


I agree that. 

I wonder why some peope whine like "FA is down, I can't fap to furry porn!". Those whiners  should learn that FA isn't only furry site. There's other sites like i.e. SoFurry and Inkbunny where you can find furry porn for fapping while FA is down.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> With every post you make, I die a little more on the inside. And I have very little soul left to kill to begin with.


 Get used to it I'll be here for a while until I find something else to entertain me or I get banned.



Mewtwolover said:


> I agree that.
> 
> I wonder why some peope  whine like "FA is down, I can't fap to furry porn!". Those whiners   should learn that FA isn't only furry site. There's other sites like  i.e. SoFurry and  Inkbunny where you can find furry  porn for fapping while FA is down.


 
Sofurry is shit. It's been shit. It'll always be shit. Fucking period.

I would rather be the staff's sex slave than ever fucking return there.

Also inb4Witchiebunny locks this thread.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

to quote a friend
"the people who bitch about something, are often the same ones who have no clue how that field of work goes"
Then again being here for so long I often know:
1) FA has a small team of programmers...but often its one guy working on everything on their spare time
2) Often its someone who don't deal with such a problem doing the estimates, not the person themselves
3) 30% of the time Folks will come onto FAF asking why the site down when they often get alerted a whole damn week in advance (and I then remember, FURRIES CANT FUCKING READ, they need pictures...like Picture books to understand anything :V)

4) To use their time estimates as Minimal time as most times it will take longer to unforeseen problems popping up
5) Furfags have no patience when they cant access their art or upload shit (and to funnily add...music something not many folks listen to on FA that reading stories is beating them out :V)


to end this whole thing

"why don't you go do something else...like the rest of us is doing"


----------



## Luukra (Feb 21, 2011)

in case u missed it.



Luukra said:


> they're amateurs. they don't know what the heck they are/should be doing, and well bully, we don't pay to use their site.
> So it would be quite silly of you to expect that we're getting experts to work on the page that will do a great and efficient job.
> 
> Deal with it.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Luukra said:


> in case u missed it.


 
Yea, no, don't promote your own posts. That's just stupid.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Luukra said:


> in case u missed it.


 That's not even the case, and u is not a pronoun.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Luukra said:


> I'm going to quote myself because everything I say is just so amazingly awesome that you shouldn't miss it!


.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

Catwolf, this is Deskai on FA...for the love of gawd, don't do that again please. FAF folks don't like when folks quote themselves, specially when said quote is sorta...broken


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Catwolf, this is Deskai on FA...for the love of gawd, don't do that again please. FAF folks don't like when folks quote themselves, specially when said quote is sorta...broken


 
orly?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> specially when said quote is sorta...broken


 
You mean stupid


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You mean stupid


 I swear in the name of Eris I am resisthing the urge to derail....


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

Kayla said:


> orly?


 its part of the "1000 ways to make FAF members rage at you" :V



LizardKing said:


> You mean stupid


 broken would probably be easier on them than stupid as it would be broken logic


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its part of the "1000 ways to make FAF members rage at you" :V



1st way: Be new to the forum.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> 1st way: Be new to the forum.


 
Some new people are cool.

Most of them are retards though.


----------



## starfox246 (Feb 21, 2011)

how long is this gonna take? been over 6 hours


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Some new people are cool.
> 
> Most of them are retards though.


 I guess that can hold true.

And usually those cool guys get experience and turn out to be dicks.

It's an unspoken rule of all forums.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> how long is this gonna take? been over 6 hours


 
It's barely been over six hours.

And for the last time, that was an estimate.

AND, yak posted saying it'll take longer. The fact that he didn't give an estimate time means that he doesn't have one to give.

TAKE A COLD SHOWER, GIVE YOUR DICK A REST.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> how long is this gonna take? been over 6 hours



Longer than they thought it would because commands are taking longer to run than originally thought.  FA's dabatase is huge.  From the status thread:



yak said:


> Still running those statements. This might take longer then originally estimated.





yak said:


> Yes, it will definitely take longer.


----------



## starfox246 (Feb 21, 2011)

well more info is needed so wat's goin on dragoneer


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2011)

Dragoneer isn't the one running this event.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

You know what? I'm looking at this thread, and it seems that everybody here who doesn't have an avatar is exactly the same person. They're not. But they could damn well be.



			
				Newfag said:
			
		

> I am good cynic and can make fun of fa staff cos i know a lot





			
				Newfag said:
			
		

> omg how long this take wtf fa staff are dumb stupid mean





			
				Newfag said:
			
		

> oh mah gooos what six hours been gone





			
				Newfag said:
			
		

> why is fa not doing eveyrthing i want it tod o when i want it to do it


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well more info is needed so wat's goin on dragoneer


 Asking to see if Neer will reply.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AHA....ha....heh...eh..... -.=.- Moron.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well more info is needed so wat's goin on dragoneer



More info is wanted, I grant, but more info is not needed.  Besides, yak's doing about as good a job of keeping you usefully informed as he can.  Also, this is a technical maintenance outage, and Dragoneer is staying out of the way.  He doesn't know any more than yak or I do.


----------



## starfox246 (Feb 21, 2011)

well the waiting is draggin on idk wat 2 do while waitin


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well more info is needed so wat's goin on dragoneer


 How much more info do you want? There's an entire announcement for this. 

Do you want a play by play of what the coders are doing or something?

_>Coder#1: Did coding stuff

>Coder#2: Did other coding stuff

>Coder#3: Is taking a poop_

Furries: Thinking that FA is supposed to cater to their every need.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> idk wat 2 do while waitin


 
Post somewhere else.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well the waiting is draggin on idk wat 2 do while waitin


 
Get off the computer and let the sun embrace your body?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well the waiting is draggin on idk wat 2 do while waitin


 
Does your whole life revolve around FA?

Seriously, play a game, write something, draw something, eat some food.

OR FUCKING GO OUTSIDE.

I mean seriously.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Get off the computer and let the sun embrace your body?


 
Keep it pg-13.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Get off the computer and let the sun embrace your body?


 Sadly it's raining here so I'm only going to go outside when I absolutely have to.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well the waiting is draggin on idk wat 2 do while waitin



GO OUTSIDE


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> Sadly it's raining here so I'm only going to go outside when I absolutely have to.


 
What is rain?

All I see is snow.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> What is rain?
> 
> All I see is snow.


 
Precipitation? WTF IS THAT!? Tucson knows not what that is!


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> What is rain?
> 
> All I see is snow.


 Duly noted. We had one fucking day of lovely weather, I literally ran through my fucking town. It was beautiful.

Next Day: Snowstorm.

FML


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread is depressing.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 21, 2011)

Ratte said:


> Keep it pg-13.


 
So wait. Everytime we go outside, the sun is secretly raping our every pore with its multiple rays?

Dear God. Think of the playing children. Virginity lost so young. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well the waiting is draggin on idk wat 2 do while waitin


 
Please be patient and the site will be up soon.
Repeating yourself like a broken record isn't going to make the site come up any faster. Play a game, read a book, take a walk or something. Stuff like this takes time.

On another note: Keep it civil and keep the insults down.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Alstor said:


> So wait. Everytime we go outside, the sun is secretly raping our every pore with its multiple rays?
> 
> Dear God. Think of the playing children. Virginity lost so young. D:


 
Penetrated by photons. Again, and again, and again. let's skip particle wave duality for now


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> What is rain?
> 
> All I see is snow.


 It's a liquid that falls from the sky. 

Really weird to have in the middle of February too.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> This thread is depressing.


 I remember when forums were fun. When I was 13. And then the teenage ego set in. And I got shit on.

Now I expect every thread to be utter shit and I learn to be as uncaring as the veterans of that site.

I suggest you do the same.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I remember when forums were fun. When I was 13. And then the teenage ego set in. And I got shit on.
> 
> Now I expect every thread to be utter shit and I learn to be as uncaring as the veterans of that site.
> 
> I suggest you do the same.



You have no idea who you just replied to, or the politics of this forum. You're in no place to so self-assuredly suggest jack shit.


----------



## muddypaws (Feb 21, 2011)

Max what boggles my mind is how the posting of an "outage" is listed for the previous date and at UT (Universal Time as measured by Greenwich, England for those not familiar with what UT means).

Looking at my chronometer it's now just after 5 PM on the 21st (Um... Note to the FA staff.... you posted Feb 19 & 20th).

Maybe late application of scheduled maintenance is due to weather, staff availability or perhaps the common cold, but I'm with you on this one, Maxgoof.  I think the process of estimating the work time could be revised.  Lets just hope it's not stretched to days or weeks.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I remember when forums were fun. When I was 13. And then the teenage ego set in. And I got shit on.
> 
> Now I expect every thread to be utter shit and I learn to be as uncaring as the veterans of that site.
> 
> I suggest you do the same.



I don't mean literally emotionally depressing, but I can't think of a better way of describing it. Disappointing maybe, but even that isn't true. 

Maybe I should start inventing words. Yes.

This thread is encrapulating. Yes. I like that.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> You have no idea who you just replied to, or the politics of this forum. You're in no place to so self-assuredly suggest jack shit.


 I know the politics of this forum because it's the politics of all forums.

I know quite well what I am talking about.



LizardKing said:


> I don't mean literally emotionally depressing,  but I can't think of a better way of describing it. Disappointing  maybe, but even that isn't true.
> 
> Maybe I should start inventing words. Yes.
> 
> This thread is encrapulating.


 
This word should be put into a dictionary.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well the waiting is draggin on idk wat 2 do while waitin


 Really? *Really?* There is nothing else in the whole wide world you could do to pass the time?

And please try to actually spell things out; "wat" and "2" are not words.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> Really? *Really?* There is nothing else in the whole wide world you could do to pass the time?
> 
> And please try to actually spell things out; "wat" and "2" are not words.


 [sarcasm]Maybe he has no money to buy games, no knowledge of torrents or ROMs to steal games, no job, no friends, no hobbies, no other sites to go to, and his ISP blocked every single thing except for FA.[/sarcasm]


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I know the politics of this forum because it's the politics of all forums.
> 
> I know quite well what I am talking about.


 
Then you're aware that arrogance is a newbie's most crippling mistake.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> Then you're aware that arrogance is a newbie's most crippling mistake.


 Yes actually. But I've also learned the impossibility of dodging self arrogance, and so I kind of just flow along wherever the river takes me.

EDIT: I should also note I was lurking a lot too on here and learned stuff. :3


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Do these people seriously only make accounts here to bitch and moan over every outage?
Boo fucking hoo. Go outside and play with the other children, don't spaz out here and bother our mods and shit up our discussions.

Also, this thread is ridiculously pathetic. People, go outside, read a book, learn a language, talk to people. Don't just sit there staring at your computer in melancholy and self-victimization bemoaning the fact that a furry site is down.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

muddypaws said:


> Max what boggles my mind is how the posting of an "outage" is listed for the previous date and at UT (Universal Time as measured by Greenwich, England for those not familiar with what UT means).
> 
> Looking at my chronometer it's now just after 5 PM on the 21st (Um... Note to the FA staff.... you posted Feb 19 & 20th).
> 
> Maybe late application of scheduled maintenance is due to weather, staff availability or perhaps the common cold, but I'm with you on this one, Maxgoof.  I think the process of estimating the work time could be revised.  Lets just hope it's not stretched to days or weeks.


 
Someone didn't read the "Delayed 24 hours" thing.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Do these people seriously only make accounts here to bitch and moan over every outage?


 Or anything FA staff does in general.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> Or anything FA staff does in general.


 Meh, it's the internet. Every site gets it.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

starfox246 said:


> well the waiting is draggin on idk wat 2 do while waitin


 
Learning proper fucking English would be a good start.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Maybe he has no money to buy games, no knowledge of torrents or ROMs to steal games, no job, no friends, no hobbies, no other sites to go to, and his ISP blocked every single thing except for FA.


 If this was supposed to be funny, it failed.



Smelge said:


> Learning proper fucking English would be a good start.


 Since the "this" button is being squirrelly again, THIS.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> If this was supposed to be funny, it failed.



Well maybe I should put the "sarcasm" tags in. Hold on.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Well maybe I should put the "sarcasm" tags in. Hold on.


 No, I got that it was sarcasm, it was just stupid.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

at first this topic was horrible....but now its funny :3C
Keep on posting furfags who have no life BUT FA


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> No, I got that it was sarcasm, it was just stupid.


 It was bad sarcasm. >.=.>;


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> It was bad sarcasm. >.=.>;


 
No, bad sarcasm at least has merits.

Your post was like running up to a kid with Downs Syndrome and smacking her in the face with a brick that has "SARCASM" scribbled on the side. It's not funny, and it's not proper sarcasm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Chill the fuck out OP, you can get back to your porn once they get done.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> No, bad sarcasm at least has merits.
> 
> Your post was like running up to a kid with Downs Syndrome and smacking her in the face with a brick that has "SARCASM" scribbled on the side. It's not funny, and it's not proper sarcasm.


 Well at least the image of the down syndrome kid getting hit with a brick was quite entertaining.

Also, since when did this get turned into a bloody (Not british for fucking, I mean literally bloody) smash fest of anyone with a post count of under 100?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Well at least the image of the down syndrome kid getting hit with a brick was quite entertaining.



I agree.



> Also, since when did this get turned into a bloody (Not british for fucking, I mean literally bloody) smash fest of anyone with a post count of under 100?


 
I assume you've never been to Britain, what with "bloody" never having been a euphemism for fucking.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Well at least the image of the down syndrome kid getting hit with a brick was quite entertaining.
> 
> Also, since when did this get turned into a bloody (Not british for fucking, I mean literally bloody) smash fest of anyone with a post count of under 100?



It's more a test of *quality* than *quantity*. Bloody hell.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

It's like watching a bunch of WoW nerds pissing and moaning about server maintenance.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I assume you've never been to Britain, what with "bloody" never having been a euphemism for fucking.



You would be exactly right.

I had a bad habit of swearing too much and I got myself to say bloody, or bloody hell, to replace fuck. And Yea, I'm american, no I am not proud of it.



SIX said:


> It's more a test of *quality* than *quantity*. Bloody hell.


 Dammit why do I always miss that point?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

its cause its all folks who created FAF accounts to just rage when FA is down


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's like watching a bunch of WoW nerds pissing and moaning about server maintenance.



GAWD! When are the servers gunna be up! I got some mining to do!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> its cause its all folks who created FAF accounts to just rage when FA is down


 
That makes me sad. :V



Kayla said:


> GAWD! When are the servers gunna be up! I got some mining to do!


"I have dailies to do"
"I have to check my auctions"
Etc...etc..
Except with furries it's about getting their rocks off instead of farming for ore or doing dailies...well..
Kinda. Daily fapping.

Nice Avvie btw.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's like watching a bunch of WoW nerds pissing and moaning about server maintenance.


 
That sounds hilarious.

But then again, they plan shit out. They have, like, times when they do things, and it interferes with social life.

Please don't tell me people do this with FA. D:


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Your post was like running up to a kid with Downs Syndrome and smacking her in the face with a brick that has "SARCASM" scribbled on the side. It's not funny, and it's not proper sarcasm.


 This is going in my signature. This is craziest metaphor I've seen in a long time (and my current signature quote is old as dirt).


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

THESE FISH AINT GONNA MINE THEMSELVES


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> THESE FISH AINT GONNA MINE THEMSELVES


 How do you mine fish? =|


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Well at least the image of the down syndrome kid getting hit with a brick was quite entertaining.
> 
> Also, since when did this get turned into a bloody (Not british for fucking, I mean literally bloody) smash fest of anyone with a post count of under 100?


 It's more of a hazing really.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> How do you mine fish? =|


 It's WoW, it's not supposed to make sense.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's more of a hazing really where only the people who's ass is thick enough to not get butthurt survive.


 Eh, I'm used to it.

My ass was chewed out of 3 forums and /jp/ I think I can survive here.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It's more of a hazing really.


 We're not hazing. We're being honest. If they don't like it SoFurry is over there -->


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That makes me sad. :V


 Weird thats how I started off
Only created an account to talk on the site updates and such and bam...hardly here as it took me 3 years to reach 9k posts


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> My ass was chewed out of 3 forums and /jp/ I think I can survive here.


 What are you doing here then?
If your ass was handed to on three forums before, what makes you think we would be any kinder?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> THESE FISH AINT GONNA MINE THEMSELVES


 
I R MINING FLOWAHS!


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That makes me sad. :V
> 
> 
> "I have dailies to do"
> ...



I need to get to that rare spawn!

Oh thanks. xD Beetlejuice approves of your compliment.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Feb 21, 2011)

Quoth the Yak: "You guys should really be cleaning out your new submissions messagecenter."

So my question is:  What, exactly, is the new submissions messagecenter?  I mean, I probably know what that is, just by a different name.

Sorry if this was covered earlier, but I didn't feel like slogging through five pages of the usual drama and sparring users.

Also, it looks like the admins forgot the first rule engineering:  Always multiply your estimates by a factor of three.  That way, you'll retain your reputations as miracle workers.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright, so:

While playing WoW and furiously mashing F5's equivalent on my phone to see when someone's Open for Commissions journal would pop up (Ten slots, insanely popular, fuck chance), I noticed FA went down.

So...

I took a nap. 2 hours became 3 became 4 became actual sleep. I mean, hellfire and damnation, I'm free to go out and about and maybe leave my computer to shower or some insanely out of character for furries thing like that.

Or maybe even clean my room. 

...hahah! I can't even keep a straight face on that one!


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> How do you mine fish? =|


 
Bury them and then in about 1,000 years, go dig them up again with a pickaxe.

...okay, they won't be fish anymore, but you'd still be digging in the right spot XD


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> Quoth the Yak: "You guys should really be cleaning out your new submissions messagecenter."
> 
> So my question is:  What, exactly, is the new submissions messagecenter?  I mean, I probably know what that is, just by a different name.


 
The thing where it says how many new submissions you have...


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> Quoth the Yak: "You guys should really be cleaning out your new submissions messagecenter."
> 
> So my question is:  What, exactly, is the new submissions messagecenter?  I mean, I probably know what that is, just by a different name.
> 
> ...


 
Messagecenter is your inbox, both your submissions and journals/favs/watches/comments.

EDIT:

Sniped by Smelge. Goddamn.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Weird thats how I started off
> Only created an account to talk on the site updates and such and bam...hardly here as it took me 3 years to reach 9k posts


I made my account because I wanted to get involved with the fandom in some form and mainsite registration was down.

Anyway:
*generic rage at complaining newfags*


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> I made my account because I wanted to get involved with the fandom in some form and mainsite registration was down.
> 
> Anyway:
> *generic rage at complaining newfags*


 
*non generic rage at skunks that are not nearby geographically*


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

While FA is down, I am watching some British sitcoms, doing homework, and making sure you all are behaving yourselves.


----------



## MandertehPander (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm ordering fur to make an otter partial fursuit.

Still furry, but unlike *some* people, I don't need FA for that.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What are you doing here then?
> If your ass was handed to on three forums before, what makes you think we would be any kinder?


 So, you're suggesting I leave a forum under the assumption that I'll end up a butthurt nub that will never learn?

Probably not, still....I could turn out to be a pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## yak (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitch about FA being shit, nothing ever improving and admins not talking to users.
Bitch when FA is taking steps to become better, introducing the framework for new features and warning about outages in advance and supplying progress updates.
Damn if you do, damn if you don't.

The only single reason why the outage is taking longer then expected is the growth of the database, and the database size to modification time relation is far from linear.  To provide you with more or less accurate estimation a statistical computation has to be made that will take a good part of the day in itself.  So...

Entertain yourself by finding new names to call FA and the people behind it while I play Borderlands and wait for the sql batch file to finish.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> We're not hazing. We're being honest. If they don't like it SoFurry is over there -->


 
If it was still Yiffstar, I wouldn't actually mind going there. But now because most of the writers I like there are gone, I can't be arsed. SoFurry is just SoLame...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm watching my ANIMU with 130 other members with the new Idola Clan



Deltaru said:


> If it was still Yiffstar, I wouldn't actually  mind going there. But now because most of the writers I like there are  gone, I can't be arsed. SoFurry is just SoLame...


 ...its a site...WHERE YOU CAN PAY SOMEONE TO WRITE STORIES
I mean really I put down $10 dollar commissions for a month, Nothing at  all. the next month I opened up for stories...fuck ton of folks

its the very sign of how stupid furs can be when they are typefucking in public :V


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Probably not, still....I could turn out to be a pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything.


This isn't helping your case.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

yak said:


> The only single reason why the outage is taking longer then expected is the growth of the database, and the database size to modification time relation is far from linear.  To provide you with more or less accurate estimation a statistical computation has to be made that will take a good part of the day in itself.  So...
> 
> Entertain yourself by finding new names to call FA and the people behind it while I play Borderlands and wait for the sql batch file to finish.


 
Have you tried adding more RAM?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

"What are you doing that isn't staring at FA for hours on end like a fucking tool?"

I'm just rolling around the forums, sitting in a Starbucks drinking a Mike's Hard, and waiting for my next class to start. I also read part of _The Crisis of the Twelfth Century_ before it started putting me to sleep.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

yak said:


> Entertain yourself by finding new names to call FA and the people behind it while I play Borderlands and wait for the sql batch file to finish.


 Our great staff are definitely hard at work.

Also, how is borderlands, also also, do you play Counter Strike source? :< It's the only Multiplayer FPS I have (GMOD DOESN'T FUCKING COUNT)



FancySkunk said:


> This isn't helping your case.


 
I know. I'm sorry. Shouldn't make a reference to that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I could turn out to be a pretty cool guy who doesn't afraid of anything.


 No... no you will not

While Fa is down, I've gone outside, went to class, came back, worked on homework, am cooking(has to simmer for another 15 minutes) and about to go on a date with someone.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

A fine solution for teh bordom while FA is under repairs. I myself am playing Marvel Vs Capcom 3 =) And as I don't have Borderlands, I tend to play Left 4 Dead instead =)


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> Quoth the Yak: "You guys should really be cleaning out your new submissions messagecenter."



How many times have you seen someone post an FA screenshot, and in the background you can see "You have 45465 new messages (41235 S, 2121 C, 2289 J)"?

A lot of people just let those submissions pile up endlessly, for all the thousands of people they watch :V


----------



## Rose (Feb 21, 2011)

yak said:


> Bitch about FA being shit, nothing ever improving and admins not talking to users.
> Bitch when FA is taking steps to become better, introducing the framework for new features and warning about outages in advance and supplying progress updates.
> Damn if you do, damn if you don't.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the heads up, Yak.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> "What are you doing that isn't staring at FA for hours on end like a fucking tool?"
> 
> I'm just rolling around the forums, sitting in a Starbucks drinking a Mike's Hard, and waiting for my next class to start. I also read part of _The Crisis of the Twelfth Century_ before it started putting me to sleep.


 
What on earth is a 'Mike's Hard'?


----------



## adtuna1192 (Feb 21, 2011)

not actually mad that its taking longer. that means FA is grwoing. and justlike good parents the admins are correcting and teaching. anyway, it actuallylets my concentrate on that test i have tomorrow.. >.>


----------



## Rose (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> What on earth is a 'Mike's Hard'?


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

adtuna1192 said:


> not actually mad that its taking longer. that  means FA is grwoing. and justlike good parents the admins are correcting  and teaching. anyway, it actuallylets my concentrate on that test i  have tomorrow.. >.>


I wonder which admin is the abusive father.http://www.mikeshard.com/


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> What on earth is a 'Mike's Hard'?


 If I could make a joke I would but no.

It's an alcoholic lemonade. Like a combination of orgasm and rape.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

MandertehPander said:


> I'm ordering fur to make an otter partial fursuit.
> 
> Still furry, but unlike *some* people, I don't need FA for that.


 Are you going to be joining us on the forums now Aurora? I mean, Clayton and I are already here...



adtuna1192 said:


> not actually mad that its taking longer. that  means FA is grwoing. and justlike good parents the admins are correcting  and teaching. anyway, it actuallylets my concentrate on that test i  have tomorrow.. >.>


 
_*ENGLISH.*_ STOP BUTCHERING IT.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

adtuna1192 said:


> not actually mad that its taking longer. that means FA is grwoing. and justlike good parents the admins are correcting and teaching. anyway, it actuallylets my concentrate on that test i have tomorrow.. >.>


 
Did you actually type that, or just mash your forehead on the keyboard?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> How many times have you seen someone post an FA screenshot, and in the background you can see "You have 45465 new messages (41235 S, 2121 C, 2289 J)"?
> 
> A lot of people just let those submissions pile up endlessly, for all the thousands of people they watch :V


 how come I can log onto FA and tactically nuke my messeges after picking out ones I like


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Yak, I'm glad you're looking at this thread, but you can go back and keep fixing stuff. The mods here have it under control.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> how come I can log onto FA and tactically nuke my messeges after picking out ones I like


 
Obviously you are in the top tier of furries, above the mongtard masses.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Rose said:


>


 
Ah, I see. Unlikely it's going to ever turn up in Blighty.

Fix'd.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Hey Yak, I'm glad you're looking at this thread, but you can go back and keep fixing stuff. The mods here have it under control.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> Ah, I see. Unlikely it's going to ever turn up in  Blighty.


My fault for editing that post when someone got the  response in ahead of me.



Deovacuus said:


> Hey Yak, I'm glad you're looking at this thread, but you can go back and keep fixing stuff. The mods here have it under control.


He said he's waiting on something to compile.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Summercat said:


>


 And again I am reminded of my computer retardation. How it burns. Sorry Yak.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> My fault for editing that post when someone got the  response in ahead of me.


 
Yeah, just fixed it XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Obviously you are in the top tier of furries, above the mongtard masses.


 or the fact I often dont have TIME to fap, but enough time to sit, read, get commissions, comment, favorite art/stories/music, bookmark links given by others, watch youtube videos in journals...but nope(.avi), no time to fap which is often why furs have such a high message count cause that takes time from their fapping.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Mike's Hard is all kinds of delicious. And since I'm saving my RC Colas for mixing with rum, I took a Mike's Hard to class today!


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Summercat said:


>


I can argue this when I'm doing 3D compiling, so it's not just programmers XD


----------



## adtuna1192 (Feb 21, 2011)

sorry about that not on my computer.this keyboard's feed back is all screwy


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> I can argue this when I'm doing 3D compiling, so it's not just programmers XD


 
Curse you, computer crashing 12 hours 48 minutes into a 13 hour render!


----------



## Eevee (Feb 21, 2011)

yak said:


> Bitch about FA being shit, nothing ever improving and admins not talking to users.
> Bitch when FA is taking steps to become better, introducing the framework for new features and warning about outages in advance and supplying progress updates.
> Damn if you do, damn if you don't.


I would hope you'd tend towards optimal correctness, not minimal bitching.

I have no problem with database maintenance that takes longer than expected.  Perhaps the estimate itself is to blame, but see Hofstadter's Law.



yak said:


> The only single reason why the outage is taking longer then expected is the growth of the database, and the database size to modification time relation is far from linear.


I spent months trying to port FA's schema.  Lesson learned: doing anything at all to a table with hundreds of millions of rows takes _fucking forever_.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Curse you, computer crashing 12 hours 48 minutes into a 13 hour render!


 
It gets worse if you've had to leave it on for about a week. I heard Avatar was rendered with a state-of-the-art super-computer and still took forever to do.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> Mike's Hard is all kinds of delicious. And since I'm saving my RC Colas for mixing with rum, I took a Mike's Hard to class today!


 I can't do rum. I really can't. I mean it tastes good, but it FUCKING BURNS.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Are you going to be joining us on the forums now Aurora? I mean, Clayton and I are already here...


 I could be wrong, but she only posts here when FA is up to stuff. Hence why the last time I saw her post, it was in the TT thread.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Eevee said:


> I spent months trying to port FA's schema.  Lesson learned: doing anything at all to a table with hundreds of millions of rows takes _fucking forever_.


 
I know how you feel. At least I hope you weren't doing it in god-awful Access. Takes forever to do anything, but back in college, I had to do just that.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I can't do rum. I really can't. I mean it tastes good, but it FUCKING BURNS.


 
What you want is rum flavoring, then, or 'butter rum' flavoring. Cake/baking aisle, mix a LITTLE in with some yellow cake mix. NOT LEMON, yellow. 

My ex boss who I am surprisingly no longer raging over thought that yellow cake and lemon cake were the same thing. He was a moron.


----------



## Valicyn (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> How many times have you seen someone post an FA screenshot, and in the background you can see "You have 45465 new messages (41235 S, 2121 C, 2289 J)"?
> 
> A lot of people just let those submissions pile up endlessly, for all the thousands of people they watch :V



Some are just lazy to delete them altogether, for whatever reason. Same goes for watchers and favourites.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hell, it's better than if they used Blizzard's "soon" to estimate it. (http://www.wowwiki.com/Soon for those who don't get it.)


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Summercat said:


> What you want is rum flavoring, then, or 'butter rum' flavoring. Cake/baking aisle, mix a LITTLE in with some yellow cake mix. NOT LEMON, yellow.


I was cooking since the age of 4 I know the difference, don't worry.

As for the flavoring, I'll try to find it when I get a job, and a box of fucking delicious cake mix....I mean cake mix to make delicious cake.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Valicyn said:


> Some are just lazy to delete them altogether, for whatever reason. Same goes for watchers and favourites.


 
And some are abandoned accounts. I'd expect that to happen a lot.


----------



## SarcasticBlack (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem that the estimated time for outages is always off by a matter of hours if not days, and is never shorter, always longer?
> 
> Perhaps someone needs to take a better look at the estimating process. Are they overly optimistic? Should they put in an extra percentage automatically?
> 
> I know I would rather be told that it will be down for twelve hours and find out it was only nine than to be told six and have it be nine.


 
Why not just do the intelligent thing and tack on that extra percentage yourself? If they say an outage is going to take five hours, assume it will take ten. 

Shit happens.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

hey..at least they arent using Valve Time


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I can't do rum. I really can't. I mean it tastes good, but it FUCKING BURNS.


 Well, yeah, that's what alcohol does; it all burns. That's why you mix it with stuff. Mixing it with a cola (Coke, RC, Pepsi) takes the burn away but keeps the flavor.


----------



## adtuna1192 (Feb 21, 2011)

i try and keep up on my messages and stuff. and sometimes theres stuff i like enough i want to see it again, but not enought to give it a favorite


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> Well, yeah, that's what alcohol does; it all burns. That's why you mix it with stuff. Mixing it with a cola (Coke, RC, Pepsi) takes the burn away but keeps the flavor.


 Nonono, I know it does, just not as bad as rum, hell rum is as strong as I ever had.....once.....

IT BURRRRRNS but on the other hand I love wine. And sherry.

EDIT: And Liquor, I love....LOVE Amirita, fuck the fact that it's for mixing. <3

EDIT EDIT: And Kahlua.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

muddypaws said:


> Max what boggles my mind is how the posting of an "outage" is listed for the previous date and at UT (Universal Time as measured by Greenwich, England for those not familiar with what UT means).
> 
> Looking at my chronometer it's now just after 5 PM on the 21st (Um... Note to the FA staff.... you posted Feb 19 & 20th).
> 
> Maybe late application of scheduled maintenance is due to weather, staff availability or perhaps the common cold, but I'm with you on this one, Maxgoof.  I think the process of estimating the work time could be revised.  Lets just hope it's not stretched to days or weeks.



It won't be stretched out into days, let alone weeks.  As I noted a couple pages ago, I'd have been more precise about the time if I knew with certainty.  That doesn't always happen with volunteer work, especially on the Internet.  What I did try to do was keep you informed, if not precisely then roughly, when it would start, and I updated as soon as I knew the original schedule slipped.  I wasn't off the revised schedule by more than a couple hours.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Nonono, I know it does, just not as bad as rum, hell rum is as strong as I ever had.....once.....
> 
> IT BURRRRRNS but on the other hand I love wine. And sherry.
> 
> ...


 I always felt rum was some of the less strong stuff. Tequila, now that hurts. And cheap vodka. But dear God, tequila is rough.


----------



## trashybats (Feb 21, 2011)

If you mix tequila with Mountain Dew it tastes like water. Not even kidding.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> How do you mine fish? =|


 
You can fish in WoW? I thought "HOW I MINE FISH" came from ff11? I specifically remember being asked that in seriousness too.

On a relevant note: it has never been uncommon to set a downtime an exceed it. Even massive companies will do this if they need to. If an update can be half-assed, would you want them to? There are always people complaining too, but there are idiots everywhere.
There are better things to complain about then _when they handle things like they ought to!_


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> I always felt rum was some of the less strong stuff. Tequila, now that hurts. And cheap vodka. But dear God, tequila is rough.


 I always wanted to try Tequila. Heard it knocks you on your ASS

That and absinthe.

I wanna do absinthe and CENSORED CAUSE DERP

ALSO this thread has officially derailed.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Love how this topic also including alcoholic drinks and such
> 
> now brb watching Evangelion 2.22 with 90 members of my clan
> 
> ...


 
90 members, and you still pirated it? Uh?


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I always wanted to try Tequila. Heard it knocks you on your ASS
> 
> That and absinthe.
> 
> ...


 
Black Absinthe is good. Dangerous if you don't prepare it correctly, but damn good stuff =3


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL ther are 41 people watching this thread. Shit is hilarious.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> Black Absinthe is good. Dangerous if you don't prepare it correctly, but damn good stuff =3


 Holy shit BLACK?

I thought there was only one type.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Holy shit BLACK?
> 
> I thought there was only one type.


 
Black is the stuff you hear famous artists and writers drinking. It's the original stuff, which is frequently considered a poison, it's so strong XD


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> Black is the stuff you hear famous artists and writers drinking. It's the original stuff, which is frequently considered a poison, it's so strong XD


 It IS a poison.

Wormwood in high doses can shut down nervous system I think.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> 90 members, and you still pirated it? Uh?


 no I pirated it for myself, I told them what I got and they all wanted to watch it


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no I pirated it for myself, I told them what I got and they all wanted to watch it


 I deleted all my anime and movies cause my HDD is shit small.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> That and absinthe.
> 
> I wanna do absinthe and salvia and pot.



LET'S ALL TALK ABOUT DOING ILLEGAL THINGS PUBLICLY ON THE INTERNET, THAT MAKES US EDGY AND COOL RIGHT??? FURRIES HAVE I EARNED YOUR E-RESPECT FOR MY E-PEEN BY SAYING THAT I WANT 2DO DRUGS AND BE HARDxCORE???


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no I pirated it for myself, I told them what I got and they all wanted to watch it


 
So you're a sort of digital Robin Hood/Captain Blackbeard.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> LET'S ALL TALK ABOUT DOING ILLEGAL THINGS PUBLICLY ON THE INTERNET, THAT MAKES US EDGY AND COOL RIGHT??? FURRIES HAVE I EARNED YOUR E-RESPECT FOR MY E-PEEN BY SAYING THAT I WANT 2DO DRUGS AND BE HARDxCORE???


 
NOT TO MENTION BREAKING FORUM RULES AND INVOKING THE WRATH OF THE MODS.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> So you're a sort of digital Robin Hood/Captain Blackbeard.


 every single game I have...I pirated it first, then bought it

Then again I would of never learned of the terrible Live Action King of Fighters movie along with the horrible Live action Tekken movie if I didnt pirate D=


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 21, 2011)

It's just FA acting like FA. We're used to this, it will get back when everything is solved.
In a few hours.
Or days.
Or weeks.
I don't see why you're so surprised at this delay. :3c


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> LET'S ALL TALK ABOUT DOING ILLEGAL THINGS PUBLICLY ON THE INTERNET, THAT MAKES US EDGY AND COOL RIGHT??? FURRIES HAVE I EARNED YOUR E-RESPECT FOR MY E-PEEN BY SAYING THAT I WANT 2DO DRUGS AND BE HARDxCORE???


 Yea, I feel odd about saying that.

Also /b/ chopped off my e-peen. :< and fapped to it.....FAWK


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Holy shit the posts were replaced.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Holy shit the posts were replaced.


 
Damn... but I liked talking about dangerous drinking substances =(


----------



## MandertehPander (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope no one took my weed post seriously, El, Oh, El.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Holy shit the posts were replaced.


 
If you mean deleted, then yeah.  Let's keep it focused on the outage and complaints about how long it's taking, 'kay?



MandertehPander said:


> I hope no one took my weed post seriously, El, Oh, El.


 
I didn't, but rules are rules.  No worries.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> Damn... but I liked talking about dangerous drinking substances =(


 Get out.


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Get out.


...

*offers you some absinthe*

Hahah, I'd keep complaining about the FA outage, but I'm not one to complain. I for one am quite happy that they're taking their time instead of rushing it.


----------



## nrr (Feb 21, 2011)

yak said:


> The only single reason why the outage is taking longer then expected is the growth of the database, and the database size to modification time relation is far from linear.  To provide you with more or less accurate estimation a statistical computation has to be made that will take a good part of the day in itself.  So...



Wait, what?  Simply saying 24 hours and doing it on the weekend is too hard?  I'm serious.

There is no need to be accurate with your estimating down to the second, and if you overshoot your maintenance window, tell someone!  This is not a hard business procedure to follow.

"Forgive us, but it appears that this maintenance is taking longer than we had originally estimated.  Accordingly, we're extending this window another six hours.  We will follow up momentarily with further information as it becomes available."

Addendum: Just like the whole "data loss is a disaster" tenet in the computer science space, there exists a similar one in technical support: It's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for thanks.  Want to wow us?  Exceed our expectations.  Set the expectations low to begin with and build from there.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> If you mean deleted, then yeah.  Let's keep it focused on the outage and complaints about how long it's taking, 'kay?


Are we allowed to make our own thread about absinthe and other alcoholic drinks?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> "Forgive us, but it appears that this maintenance is taking longer than we had originally estimated.  Accordingly, we're extending this window another six hours.  We will follow up momentarily with further information as it becomes available."


But... He has been doing that. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/92214-Scheduled-Outage-2-20-2011


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> If you mean deleted, then yeah.  Let's keep it focused on the outage and complaints about how long it's taking, 'kay?


Fair enough, I suppose, but I didn't post anything about illegal substances, and my post got taken out. Plenty of other posts need deleting if mine deserved it. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> Wait, what?  Simply saying 24 hours and doing it on the weekend is too hard?  I'm serious.
> 
> There is no need to be accurate with your estimating down to the second, and if you overshoot your maintenance window, tell someone!  This is not a hard business procedure to follow.
> 
> "Forgive us, but it appears that this maintenance is taking longer than we had originally estimated.  Accordingly, we're extending this window another six hours.  We will follow up momentarily with further information as it becomes available."


 thats...what I think This topic is for


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone knows how long its gonna take its already down all day


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Well first off, i've gotta say that the registration procedure here is pretty sane compared to other places, (amibay.com is an example of one way hoop-worthy) but the one gripe I have about is when you forget to check that 'agree to these terms' box, and it just punts your information you entered.  It would be a nicety if they they popped a prompt box saying something to the tune of "oh are you sure you don't agree to these terms?  Press okay to confirm, cancel to return to your page"

And second off, the reason they probably have so many database entries is because of people not cleaning out their new submissions list.. that and there being a bunch of "submission has been deleted by user" entries in them as well.  If they just had a punt-all-deleted images button (kinda like how they auto-select the "deleted submission" images when you delete other submissions, that would probably decrease the amount of rows.  Also, maybe a page index (so you can go to page x of y or date X to search/delete images... 

Mind you I only registered here to voice my gripes, and nothing much more...


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Deltaru said:


> *offers you some absinthe*


 No rp talk.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Does anyone knows how long its gonna take its already down all day


 
As long as it takes and not one minute shorter.



dracosilv said:


> Well first off, i've gotta say that the registration procedure here is pretty sane compared to other places, (amibay.com is an example of one way hoop-worthy) but the one gripe I have about is when you forget to check that 'agree to these terms' box, and it just punts your information you entered.  It would be a nicety if they they popped a prompt box saying something to the tune of "oh are you sure you don't agree to these terms?  Press okay to confirm, cancel to return to your page"
> Mind you I only registered here to voice my gripes, and nothing much more...



It's not the site's fault that you didn't read the instructions.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Does anyone knows how long its gonna take its already down all day


 all day? dude, all day have YET to happen
It will be done, when its done, your porn can wait


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Anoyed?


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Well first off, i've gotta say that the registration procedure here is pretty sane compared to other places, (amibay.com is an example of one way hoop-worthy) but the one gripe I have about is when you forget to check that 'agree to these terms' box, and it just punts your information you entered.  It would be a nicety if they they popped a prompt box saying something to the tune of "oh are you sure you don't agree to these terms?  Press okay to confirm, cancel to return to your page"
> 
> And second off, the reason they probably have so many database entries is because of people not cleaning out their new submissions list.. that and there being a bunch of "submission has been deleted by user" entries in them as well.  If they just had a punt-all-deleted images button (kinda like how they auto-select the "deleted submission" images when you delete other submissions, that would probably decrease the amount of rows.  Also, maybe a page index (so you can go to page x of y or date X to search/delete images...
> 
> Mind you I only registered here to voice my gripes, and nothing much more...


What if they deleted all the accounts that were made only to post once or twice bitching about server growth?


----------



## nrr (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> thats...what I think This topic is for


 
My assumption is that the FAF is only one component of the whole.  Not everyone watches it, nor does everyone particularly feel like visiting it.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> all day? dude, all day have YET to happen
> It will be done, when its done, your porn can wait


 But Crysix, they're getting _serious_ blue balls here!


----------



## Deltaru (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> No rp talk.


 
Oh... fair enough XD


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Anoyed?


Wow. You posted one word, and couldn't even spell it correctly. Nicely done.



Crysix Fousen said:


> all day? dude, all day have YET to happen
> It will be done, when its done, your porn can wait


But... isn't my right to fap guaranteed by the first amendment?


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> But Crysix, they're getting _serious_ blue balls here!


 LOL Talk for ur self


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> My assumption is that the FAF is only one component of the whole.  Not everyone watches it, nor does everyone particularly feel like visiting it.


 with yet the "Site is down" page links to that topic?

Just like how neer makes annoucements about the site on his FA page and on twitter, not all 400,000 users watch him, nor do all 400,000 users give a damn about twitter.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> My assumption is that the FAF is only one component of the whole.  Not everyone watches it, nor does everyone particularly feel like visiting it.


It's not like you have to be a regular FAF-er to get this information. The "Site is down" screen links to the Site Status forum, where *gasp* you can get information on the outage if you want it.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> My assumption is that the FAF is only one component of the whole.  Not everyone watches it, nor does everyone particularly feel like visiting it.


This is actually the one case where updates via FAF might be appropriate; the maintenance page links directly to the status forum.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> What if they deleted all the accounts that were made only to post once or twice bitching about server growth?


 
*rolls eyes* Smart ass...

*glares* It would only help the forums,  not the main website..

And I'm not griping about the server growth, I'm griping about that there could be tools for the user to better manage and sort through the backlogs of their new submissions list, which would decrease the time to run database updates.  (e.g. reduce the amount of table rows)


----------



## Alstor (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> LOL Talk for ur self


 Jesus Christ, you're annoying.

Off to make my cutout creeper!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> But Crysix, they're getting _serious_ blue balls here!


 that doesnt help if some folks have fursona's who have balls that are blue cause they are blue all over :V


----------



## nrr (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> with yet the "Site is down" page links to that topic?
> 
> Just like how neer makes annoucements about the site on his FA page and on twitter, not all 400,000 users watch him, nor do all 400,000 users give a damn about twitter.


 
Thanks for making my case.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> LOL Talk for ur self


 Stop mangling English. Post like a literate human being damnit.



dracosilv said:


> *rolls eyes* Smart ass...
> 
> *glares* It would only help the forums,  not the main website..


Boo hoo. *no rp is allowed in the forums*


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> And I'm not griping about the server growth, I'm griping about that there could be tools for the user to better manage and sort through the backlogs of their new submissions list, which would decrease the time to run database updates.  (e.g. reduce the amount of table rows)


It doesn't matter how many tools you have though; there are still plenty of active users who simply will not use them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> *rolls eyes* Smart ass...
> 
> *glares* It would only help the forums,  not the main website..
> 
> And I'm not griping about the server growth, I'm griping about that there could be tools for the user to better manage and sort through the backlogs of their new submissions list, which would decrease the time to run database updates.  (e.g. reduce the amount of table rows)


oh...then you are in the wrong topic, we already have our smart talking in another


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> It's not the site's fault that you didn't read the instructions.



Hey man, I said that your site is good when it comes to 'hoops' to jump through on registration, and it only just bugged me a bit to have to re-enter information.



FancySkunk said:


> It doesn't matter how many tools you have though; there are still plenty of active users who simply will not use them.


 
Well I would!  Or maybe during database updates, run said 'remove deleted submissions' filter automagically?


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

(deleted accidental double reply-post)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> Thanks for making my case.


 yea, but the problem is your case was broken cause of the first part on how the maintenance page links to the topic about the site being down...like all the time.

"90% doesnt make you automatically right"


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Stop mangling English. Post like a literate human being damnit.


 Im Dislexic (hope i spelled it right)


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Hey man, I said that your site is good when it comes to 'hoops' to jump through on registration, and it only just bugged me a bit to have to re-enter information.


 GUYS, guys, we NEED some empathy. This POOR man SUFFERED because he had to re-enter his information ALL OVER AGAIN. People in other countries are getting their arms cut off, watching their children starve, and being murdered and raped, but omfg HE HAD TO RE-ENTER HIS INFORMATION. Oh the humanity. I will write a metered epic or a ballad to his VALIANT STRUGGLE. TO MEMORIALIZE IT FOR GENERATIONS TO COME.




casbuenting said:


> Im Dislexic (hope i spelled it right)


 I*'*m *d*yslexic(hope *I* spelled it right)* .*


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Im Dislexic (hope i spelled it right)


 
It's dyslexic, but we don't dislike you any more than we did before ^__^


----------



## LawrenceXVIII (Feb 21, 2011)

I Agreed :/


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> It's dyslexic, but we don't dislike you any more than we did before ^__^


 I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing,


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> GUYS, guys, we NEED some empathy. This POOR man SUFFERED because he had to re-enter his information ALL OVER AGAIN. People in other countries are getting their arms cut off, watching their children starve, and being murdered and raped, but omfg HE HAD TO RE-ENTER HIS INFORMATION. Oh the humanity. I will write a metered epic or a ballad to his VALIANT STRUGGLE. TO MEMORIALIZE IT FOR GENERATIONS TO COME.
> 
> Heh... well I guess I did over-react a bit...  But the main thing I said and noone seems to notice... was that i said this as well:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing,


 It is neither good nor bad. It just is.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Im Dislexic (hope i spelled it right)


Not an excuse. Try again.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> GUYS, guys, we NEED some empathy. This POOR man SUFFERED because he had to re-enter his information ALL OVER AGAIN. People in other countries are getting their arms cut off, watching their children starve, and being murdered and raped, but omfg HE HAD TO RE-ENTER HIS INFORMATION. Oh the humanity. I will write a metered epic or a ballad to his VALIANT STRUGGLE. TO MEMORIALIZE IT FOR GENERATIONS TO COME.


 
I want your babies inside me. :V


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing,


 
It's good, we don't think any different of you because of dyslexia or not..

And SIX, just eew...


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing,


 
Holy shit, you managed to beat your dyslexia.

THERE IS A GOD


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Well I would!  Or maybe during database updates, run said 'remove deleted submissions' filter automagically?


I believe that the admins have said that there's no real way to actually do that. Also, the fact that you would use new tools indicates that you probably already keep up on your database already.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

In moments like this I always think urrrrrrhhhg


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

I lost the point of this topic.

Someone please give me a brief recap?


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I lost the point of this topic.
> 
> Someone please give me a brief recap?


 Uhhhh well its now a discusion but I also lost it by now,


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

*blushes* well... i try to, but i've got a big backlog myself, on the order of about 20K plus entries... so I don't know if i'm a big part of the problem or not... 

*ducks*


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> *blushes* well... i try to, but i've got a big backlog myself, on the order of about 20K plus entries... so I don't know if i'm a big part of the problem or not...
> 
> *ducks*


 Will you stop fucking RPing here?

Go to ShitFurry or something for that. They're full of sluts that will LOVE you.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Your not the problem I think


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> *blushes* well... i try to, but i've got a big backlog myself, on the order of about 20K plus entries... so I don't know if i'm a big part of the problem or not...


20K? You are the problem; kindly nuke everything as soon as FA gets back up.


----------



## nrr (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> yea, but the problem is your case was broken cause of the first part on how the maintenance page links to the topic about the site being down...like all the time.
> 
> "90% doesnt make you automatically right"


 
I'd like to note here that I'm putting out things that would actually "wow" me.  Executive summary right on the maintenance page?  Not hard and summarily awesome.

Updating a thread on the FAF is rather ho-hum in comparison.  Furthermore, if memory serves, if the user is banned or otherwise blocked from the FAF but still able to keep up with the main site, this whole thing breaks down anyway.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

20K??!!!!! that's really toomuch i only got like 170


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Will you stop fucking RPing here?
> 
> Go to ShitFurry or something for that. They're full of sluts that will LOVE you.



Jeez.. I guess i'm not trying to RP as much as i'm trying to express mild emotions that cannot be expressed properly via text-only messages...


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Jeez.. I guess i'm not trying to RP as much as i'm trying to express mild emotions that cannot be expressed properly via text-only messages...


 There's a new invention. Emoticons.

Use them.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

---


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> 20K??!!!!! that's really toomuch i only got like 170


170 is still too much, in my opinion. At the most, mine has hit 50 and that was from not checking for a couple days. Get in the habit of checking things and then getting them out of your queue.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> There's a new invention. Emoticons.
> 
> Use them.


 
Heh... I guess i've gotten a bit *TOO* used to rp type 'emotes', so i guess i can try to tone it down...




FancySkunk said:


> 170 is still too much, in my opinion. At the most, mine has hit 50 and that was from not checking for a couple days. Get in the habit of checking things and then getting them out of your queue.


 
I will try...  Not sure where it'll get me, but i'll at least try...


----------



## HB Bun' (Feb 21, 2011)

They should implement an auto-nuke funktion, that nukes all submission and journal messages when they haven't been checked\removed by the user for over a month or so.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> *blushes* well... i try to, but i've got a big backlog myself, on the order of about 20K plus entries... so I don't know if i'm a big part of the problem or not...
> 
> *ducks*


 Then nuke it and clean it out. You are part of the problem. AND NO RP TALK. Christ furries, did any of you read the rules?



HB Bun' said:


> They should implement an auto-nuke funktion, that  nukes all submission and journal messages when they haven't been  checked\removed by the user for over a month or so.


 Is it really that hard for you? OMG I HAVE TO CLICK A BUTTON, THIS TOIL IS TOO GREAT I AM NOT ATLAS NOR AM I SISYPHUS OMFG.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> I'd like to note here that I'm putting out things that would actually "wow" me.  Executive summary right on the maintenance page?  Not hard and summarily awesome.
> 
> Updating a thread on the FAF is rather ho-hum in comparison.  Furthermore, if memory serves, if the user is banned or otherwise blocked from the FAF but still able to keep up with the main site, this whole thing breaks down anyway.


 Doesnt stop them from being able to read updates...
really it doesnt, I was temp banned twice from here.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> 20K? You are the problem; kindly nuke everything as soon as FA gets back up.


Blaming users for this is silly.  There are far more compact ways of storing this information.  Not to mention the innumerable notifications that banned/dead/awol users must collect, and the similar mountain of notifications that just point nowhere.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> 170 is still too much, in my opinion. At the most, mine has hit 50 and that was from not checking for a couple days. Get in the habit of checking things and then getting them out of your queue.


 on DA I got like 8k im still planning to get rid of them


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

HB Bun' said:


> They should implement an auto-nuke funktion, that nukes all submission and journal messages when they haven't been checked\removed by the user for over a month or so.


 
That sounds like a great idea if you're high


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Then nuke it and clean it out. You are part of the problem. AND NO RP TALK. Christ furries, did any of you read the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Then nuke it and clean it out. You are part of the problem. AND NO RP TALK. Christ furries, did any of you read the rules?


 I'm not furry, I'm an angry basement dweller with no life.

No seriously, that's kinda harsh to compare furries to nubs. Say nubs. Not furries. Give them some chance to not be derps by assuming they're nubs.



> dracosilv said:
> 
> 
> > Deovacuus said:
> ...


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Is it really that hard for you? OMG I HAVE TO CLICK A BUTTON, THIS TOIL IS TOO GREAT I AM NOT ATLAS NOR AM I SISYPHUS OMFG.


Easy there, Deo. I believe that HB Bun' was talking about a feature to effect the inactive accounts, not something to help him specifically.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Deovacuus said:
> 
> 
> > Then nuke it and clean it out. You are part of the problem. AND NO RP TALK. Christ furries, did any of you read the rules?
> ...


 notice how your quotes seem to not be working


----------



## HB Bun' (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Is it really that hard for you? OMG I HAVE TO CLICK A BUTTON, THIS TOIL IS TOO GREAT I AM NOT ATLAS NOR AM I SISYPHUS OMFG.


 
You got some issues or what?

I meant this function to be for those that never remove their messages.
I keep my Inbox always empty and remove every message, after i have viewed them.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

O.K..... now i completly lost it


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

(doublepost)


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre that's rather harsh...



HB Bun' said:


> You got some issues or what?
> 
> I meant this function to be for those that never remove their messages.
> I keep my Inbox always empty and remove every message, after i have viewed them.


 
Are we talking about PMs or Submissions now?


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

I think both


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> CinoxFellpyre that's rather harsh...


 I know, I'm quickly adapting to this environment.

What I should say is...LURK FUCKING MORE


----------



## RikkiTheTFFox (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I lost the point of this topic.
> 
> Someone please give me a brief recap?



OP complained about proper estimation of server downtime and the time it takes for said downtime to pass.
FAF members did as they usually do. Some or most of their posts were directed at OP.
OP became insulted.
FAF members continued to direct some comments to OP
OP stops replying.
Topic derails.

That's basically the jist of it. At least in my point of view.


----------



## HB Bun' (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> CinoxFellpyre that's rather harsh...
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about PMs or Submissions now?



I meant Journals and Submisisons only o.o
Deleting PM's or Comments wouldn't be good i think.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I know, I'm quickly adapting to this environment.
> 
> What I should say is...LURK FUCKING MORE


 
What do you expect from a new forum poster?  I've got all of an hour under my forum-belt here...


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, at least I expected them to take longer, and instead of complaining I'm taking the day to watch all 3 of the Godfather movies. If it's not up by then I'll just go play some games, draw, and sleep. 
I'm trying to figure out why it's so hard for people to do anything other than f5 the main page.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> What do you expect from a new forum poster?  I've got all of an hour under my forum-belt here...


 I have weeks.

Including other forums, years.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

I mostly delete journals and pm's i collect all the submissions so I can find them quik


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I have weeks.
> 
> Including other forums, years.


 
New to here silly, not forums in general...


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I have weeks.
> 
> Including other forums, years.


does it matter howlong you have been on foroums


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> New to here silly, not forums in general...


 Doesn't excuse you from not lurking more....

As for deleting stuff, I nuke EVERYTHING after I see it


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> I mostly delete journals and pm's i collect all the submissions so I can find them quik


How the fuck is sifting through 20,000 submissions quicker than looking through artist galleries or just faving the ones you like?


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

FancySkunk said:


> How the fuck is sifting through 20,000 submissions quicker than looking through artist galleries or just faving the ones you like?


 
I was not the one with 20k posts and i nuke the submissions i don't like and save the good ones


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> What do you expect from a new forum poster?  I've got all of an hour under my forum-belt here...


 Then lurk more.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

I cannot believe people are making such a big deal over this mess.

Really now we are on page 12 and almost 300 post in. Stop panicking and bitching. It won't make it go back online faster.


----------



## FancySkunk (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> I was not the one with 20k posts and i nuke the submissions i don't like and save the good ones


Sorry for the mix-up then. You no-avi newfags are hard to tell apart with so much blind rage flying about.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I cannot believe people are making such a big deal over this mess.
> 
> Really now we are on page 12 and almost 300 post in. Stop panicking and bitching. It won't make it go back online faster.


 Its just a good way to kill time


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Then lurk more.


 
Not saying I won't, just that one hour or so of 'activity' doesn't lend much time to lurk...


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

Also spending time reading the arguments here between the "homg FA iz so horriblz 4 not keeping prommis" vs the ever so dignified forum goers who use their experience posting as an excuse to act smart. Phht. So entertaining. 
Stay off-line longer FA, the tension building is awesome.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I cannot believe people are making such a big deal over this mess.
> 
> Really now we are on page 12 and almost 300 post in. Stop panicking and bitching. It won't make it go back online faster.


 Actually the discussion went way out of line, and now they're like....not sure...anymore.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't even know what this thread is about anymore.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Pikitsune said:


> Also spending time reading the arguments here between the "homg FA iz so horriblz 4 not keeping prommis" vs the ever so dignified forum goers who use their experience posting as an excuse to act smart. Phht. So entertaining.
> Stay off-line longer FA, the tension building is awesome.


 its fun to see the tension rising


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> its fun to see the tension rising


 
ITS OVER 9000!


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

HIDE ITS GONNA BLOW


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> I don't even know what this thread is about anymore.


 Join the club.
Also should I introduce myself or is that just stupid of me to even bother?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Join the club.
> Also should I introduce myself or is that just stupid of me to even bother?


 
Do it. It is a rite of passage.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Do it. It is a rite of passage.


 Fuck man....where do I put it then?


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Join the club.
> Also should I introduce myself or is that just stupid of me to even bother?


 I didn't. ~~LET IT BE A SHINING EXAMPLE :V~~~


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Fuck man....where do I put it then?


 
Lurk to find out- we furries like to hide things so that newbies have to stumble through the den and other places of ill refute to find the answer to their questions.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Do it. It is a rite of passage.


 
I waited until post 1000.



CinoxFellpyre said:


> Fuck man....where do I put it then?


 
We have a subforum called Introductions just for this.  Also, welcome to FAF. ^^


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Questions like?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> I didn't.


 
I _knew_ there was something amiss.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I could introduce myself somewhat... I don't feel like I have a concrete 'furry' form like most of you do, nor do I have a fursuit...  Heck I'm more of a lurker than anything on FA, due to me not having any true artistic tendancies (unless you consider electronic mucking-about an artistic skill)

I do feel though if I had to pick a form though, I'd be some sort of ice/water element dragon, (colored appropriately) but beyond that, I'm at a loss.  (bi/quad? furry/scaly? fat/thin? etc)


----------



## nrr (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Doesnt stop them from being able to read updates...
> really it doesnt, I was temp banned twice from here.


 
Cool.  I suppose I stand corrected then.

Now that we've settled that, the question has suddenly become, "Why settle for less than your expectations?"


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

FAF needs to have a show about it on MTV


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> We have a subforum called Introductions just for this.  Also, welcome to FAF. ^^



Thank you, and bluntly gonna say I'm an asshole.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Pikitsune said:


> FAF needs to have a show about it on MTV


 
Why?  So they could have more bad press like that CSI episode?


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Well I could introduce myself somewhat... I don't feel like I have a concrete 'furry' form like most of you do, nor do I have a fursuit... Heck I'm more of a lurker than anything on FA, due to me not having any true artistic tendancies (unless you consider electronic mucking-about an artistic skill)
> 
> I do feel though if I had to pick a form though, I'd be some sort of ice/water element dragon, (colored appropriately) but beyond that, I'm at a loss. (bi/quad? furry/scaly? fat/thin? etc)


 i dont have a suit either im not a maker either im just a normal wanna be writer


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Why?  So they could have more bad press like that CSI episode?


 Oh god, don't be a moron, if you think TV is reality you need mental help.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Thank you, and bluntly gonna say I'm an asshole.


 Lovely. We never have enough of these :V


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Why?  So they could have more bad press like that CSI episode?


 No, so more people on FAF can swarm in and bitch about it giving them bad press when they take things too seriously as usual, when no one in the real world actually gives a flying dog crap about what furries do anyways.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Oh god, don't be a moron, if you think TV is reality you need mental help.


 
Oh i'm not saying that i'm a moron, just that the average joe non-fur would probably take it in the worst way...


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Lovely. We never have enough of these :V


 Indeed but it depends. Besides, I kinda blame it on most people I've met over the course of being a dragon for two years.



dracosilv said:


> Oh i'm not saying that i'm a moron, just that  the average joe non-fur would probably take it in the worst  way...


 No they'd wonder what a furry is and google it and find all the porn.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

So, uh, what the hell this, and why isn't there bitching about how FA still isn't up?

Y'all disappoint me.


----------



## trashybats (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Oh i'm not saying that i'm a moron, just that the average joe non-fur would probably take it in the worst way...


 
I saw that CSI episode when I was about ten or so, and it scared the shit out of me. I had nightmares about furries for years. 
Now I draw for/talk to them all the time. Lol.


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> So, uh, what the hell this, and why isn't there bitching about how FA still isn't up?
> 
> Y'all disappoint me.


 
Because people got bored and want to fap to all this delicious tension that is caused by pointless argument, clearly.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> So, uh, what the hell this, and why isn't there bitching about how FA still isn't up?
> 
> Y'all disappoint me.


 we did that then we all got in a argument and then i lost it


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

oh my god it's still not up gosh

waaaa i need to check all of my 6134 watched artists to see what new pictures i can fap to

Happy now?


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> oh my god it's still not up gosh
> 
> waaaa i need to check all of my 6134 watched artists to see what new pictures i can fap to
> 
> Happy now?


 YES


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Happy now?


 
Is FA back yet? :[


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

trashybats said:


> I saw that CSI episode when I was about ten or so, and it scared the shit out of me. I had nightmares about furries for years.
> Now I draw for/talk to them all the time. Lol.


 I saw a part and I was like this:
"Goddammit I expected a murder mystery not one moron shooting the guy for looking like a wild animal and the woman hitting him with the car I mean what the fuck kind of shit is this episode?"


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> Is FA back yet? :[


 NO


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> oh my god it's still not up gosh
> 
> waaaa i need to check all of my 6134 watched artists to see what new pictures i can fap to
> 
> Happy now?


 
Oh, very good!
Here, I shall aid you in this noble cause of bringing the topic back!

Ahem.


Oh golly oh gosh I just drew something this morning and I really want to post it but FA is still down! How can I possibly post it this late? It's gonna be like tomorrow before anyone can see it and by then no one will care, I'm sure!!


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> NO


 
Is it back now?

(Think Simpsons)


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I saw a part and I was like this:
> "Goddammit I expected a murder mystery not one moron shooting the guy for looking like a wild animal and the woman hitting him with the car I mean what the fuck kind of shit is this episode?"


 Sounds like a Soap Opera. But with furries and guns.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

I need to get on FA so I can add another data point to the graph I am making that plots my rise to superfurdom and this delay is ruining the accuracy completely >:[


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> Is it back now?
> 
> (Think Simpsons)


 D'OH


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I saw a part and I was like this:
> "Goddammit I expected a murder mystery not one moron shooting the guy for looking like a wild animal and the woman hitting him with the car I mean what the fuck kind of shit is this episode?"


 
The kind of episode that sticks in the minds of Americans and is referenced to explain furries.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Pikitsune said:


> Sounds like a Soap Opera. But with furries and guns.


Whats ur FA name?


----------



## trashybats (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I saw a part and I was like this:
> "Goddammit I expected a murder mystery not one moron shooting the guy for looking like a wild animal and the woman hitting him with the car I mean what the fuck kind of shit is this episode?"


 
Haha, that's what I would've thought if I'd seen it nowadays. I was a wicked sensitive kid so I kinda ended up seeing it by accident. I was so horrified by it, which I find hilarious now seeing how I love drawing gore and all that. Idk. The internet made me grow out of my empathy


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Pikitsune said:


> Sounds like a Soap Opera. But with furries and guns.


 It's worse than a soap opera.

At least if they put furries in a soap opera it'd be accurate and interesting.

Also when is FA back up I want to bleep to bleep while bleeping my bleep and bleep.

Also *censored*


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> oh my god it's still not up gosh
> 
> waaaa i need to check all of my 6134 watched artists to see what new pictures i can fap to
> 
> Happy now?


 
LK, your avatar just hates my computer, and it's the only one that does shit.

The other day is was flickering between normal and inverted, sometimes it just sticks inverted, and right now it looks like someone desaturated it and thinned the lines.

WTF dude.

Edit: oh hey, it's animated, fuck you. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

Pikitsune said:


> Because people got bored and want to fap to all this delicious tension that is caused by pointless argument, clearly.


 
... I knew furries got excited about drama, but really now. :/


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Whats ur FA name?


 Scroll over the paw under my icon and read the URL


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> ... I knew furries got excited about drama, but really now. :/


 Well we all could be in a play and we got the part of the angry people


----------



## Pikitsune (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> ... I knew furries got excited about drama, but really now. :/


 This is the furry world. You discover a new fetish every day


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> ... I knew furries got excited about drama, but really now. :/


 I personally laughed at it. 
You think this is bad? Pray. FUCKING PRAY THE /B/ FURRIES DO NOT DISCOVER THIS PLACE!

EDIT: Wait they might have already. SHIT.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Edit: oh hey, it's animated, fuck you. :V


 

.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> I personally laughed at it.
> You think this is bad? Pray. FUCKING PRAY THE /B/ FURRIES DO NOT DISCOVER THIS PLACE!


 
I laugh at /b/, and /b/'s furries are nothing more than furries - i.e, the jackasses who are flooding this forum with shitposts and chatroom.

They're the idiots who treat a public forum as if it's an international secret club of some kind.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

trashybats said:


> Haha, that's what I would've thought if I'd seen it nowadays. I was a wicked sensitive kid so I kinda ended up seeing it by accident. I was so horrified by it, which I find hilarious now seeing how I love drawing gore and all that. Idk. The internet made me grow out of my empathy


 
What really creeps me out about some 'fursuits' is their look...  I guess it's because of some of the crappy looking mascots they sometimes get for little kid's easter egg hunts and the like..


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> I laugh at /b/, and /b/'s furries are nothing more than furries - i.e, the jackasses who are flooding this forum with shitposts and chatroom.
> 
> They're the idiots who treat a public forum as if it's an international secret club of some kind.


 
This'd with the angry fist of god.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Summercat said:


> This'd with the angry fist of god.


 THIS IS SPARTA!!!! was the first thing that got into my head when he said that


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> I laugh at /b/, and /b/'s furries are nothing more than furries - i.e, the jackasses who are flooding this forum with shitposts and chatroom.


 Nonono, you have no bloody idea.

Furries on internet and furries on /b/ are WAY different.

I mean they both are similar, but the /b/ ones have a real nasty habit of shoving their views down your throat.

Like unmentioned groups I refuse to acknowledge. They even got to the point where some furs said they were overdoing it.


----------



## Accountability (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sorry if I'm repeating someone, but I don't feel like looking through 12+ pages of people arguing about masturbation schedules or whatever....

Can you blame FA for the downtime lasting longer than expected? *Hardly*. Could they have estimated better? Maybe. Problems come up and things take a bit longer than expected, oh well, that's life and it happens to all of us.

Can you blame them for not starting in the timeframe they said they would?* Yes*. "Late Sunday night/early Monday morning" is not 6AM EST. Five hours earlier would be late at night and early morning, and FA would probably be back up by now and no one would be here whining. What's the good of posting schedules if they're not going to be followed?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> Like unmentioned groups I refuse to acknowledge. They even got to the point where some furs said they were overdoing it.


 
I think we chased those fuckers out a while ago, if you're referring to what I think you're referring.

Or at least, the ones remaining know to _shut the hell up._


----------



## trashybats (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> What really creeps me out about some 'fursuits' is their look...  I guess it's because of some of the crappy looking mascots they sometimes get for little kid's easter egg hunts and the like..


 
In my opinion pretty much 80% of fursuits look either really unsettling or completely derpy. I hate all of the '' faced dog suits, they get so old. Ugh.
That being said, I plan on making a creepy costume of my goblin (in the icon) but it will be scary in a badass voodoo monster way, not in an unnerving vacant stare way.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Accountability said:


> I'm sorry if I'm repeating someone, but I don't feel like looking through 12+ pages of people arguing about masturbation schedules or whatever....
> 
> Can you blame FA for the downtime lasting longer than expected? *Hardly*. Could they have estimated better? Maybe. Problems come up and things take a bit longer than expected, oh well, that's life and it happens to all of us.
> 
> Can you blame them for not starting in the timeframe they said they would?* Yes*. "Late Sunday night/early Monday morning" is not 6AM EST. Five hours earlier would be late at night and early morning, and FA would probably be back up by now and no one would be here whining. What's the good of posting schedules if they're not going to be followed?


 In what time zone do you live?


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I think we chased those fuckers out a while ago, if you're referring to what I think you're referring.
> 
> Or at least, the ones remaining know to _shut the hell up._


 That's good then, and I could mention them but I don't think that is necessary to do. Besides, I just wanted to mention briefly about it.

EDIT: Holy shit 75 posts on ONE topic?


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 21, 2011)

yak said:
			
		

> _> Query OK, 392992822 rows affected (4 hours 5 min 46.16 sec)_
> 
> You guys should really be cleaning out your new submissions messagecenter.



You really should reconsider adding a hard-coded time limit on all messagecenter notices.  Thirty days tops, anything else is purged, you-have-been-warned-dont-complain-to-the-admins.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Yak, you really should reconsider adding a hard-coded time limit on all messagecenter messages, like 30 days tops.


Somebody already said that


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> I wonder if this is the biggest thread on the foroum


 
No.

Lurk more.

Stop posting.


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

trashybats said:


> In my opinion pretty much 80% of fursuits look either really unsettling or completely derpy. I hate all of the '' faced dog suits, they get so old. Ugh.
> That being said, I plan on making a creepy costume of my goblin (in the icon) but it will be scary in a badass voodoo monster way, not in an unnerving vacant stare way.


 
I guess that's why I really appreciate the 3d/follow me eyes (example of which is byargh (probably mangled the spelling, he's that red dragon suiter from canada), or if the eyes on the suit are supposed to be 'vacant' looking, like that recently posted head from quarrzel,  (sp again) where the eyes are supposed to be one color and 'beady')

Otherwise the suits look unnervingly creepy and zombie like...


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> I guess that's why I really appreciate the 3d/follow me eyes (example of which is byargh (probably mangled the spelling, he's that red dragon suiter from canada), or if the eyes on the suit are supposed to be 'vacant' looking, like that recently posted head from quarrzel,  (sp again) where the eyes are supposed to be one color and 'beady')
> 
> Otherwise the suits look unnervingly creepy and zombie like...


 Can we stay on topic FFS


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

Keep it on topic folks. Can't let this discussion train get off of the rail. It may take out a city block or something.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

You should have said that 3 pages ago


----------



## Accountability (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> In what time zone do you live?


 
This really doesn't matter in the least. EST is the time zone FA uses for everything, and was the time zone I mentioned in my post. Why should we assume they were talking about Hawaii when they said "Late sunday/early monday"?



			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Yak, you really should reconsider adding a hard-coded time limit on all messagecenter messages, like 30 days tops.


Can you imagine how many millions of these are probably sitting in inactive accounts that no one's used in years? I agree, you don't need to see submission notifications older than 30 days.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> You should have said that 3 pages ago


 
It HAS been said. And had you been lurking more, you would have realized that derailing threads isn't allowed. Stop double and triple posting, and lurk. If you have nothing of value or substance to add, then don't post. Period.


----------



## trashybats (Feb 21, 2011)

dracosilv said:


> I guess that's why I really appreciate the 3d/follow me eyes (example of which is byargh (probably mangled the spelling, he's that red dragon suiter from canada), or if the eyes on the suit are supposed to be 'vacant' looking, like that recently posted head from quarrzel,  (sp again) where the eyes are supposed to be one color and 'beady')
> 
> Otherwise the suits look unnervingly creepy and zombie like...



Following eyes are hit-or-miss with me, sometimes it makes the suit even creepier imo, but for others it works really well. I dunno. I LOVE Qarrezel's work, one of the few makers that really does it perfectly. I wish I could afford to commission her ;_;



CinoxFellpyre said:


> Can we stay on topic FFS



Lol coming from the drug talk person. I have to head to class anyways~


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes please derail this horrible thread newbies. Derail it into the ground. This can be locked away and used as future reference as to why lurking and not bitching can be beneficial as to how we perceive you on the forums.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Accountability said:


> This really doesn't matter in the least. EST is the time zone FA uses for everything, and was the time zone I mentioned in my post. Why should we assume they were talking about Hawaii when they said "Late sunday/early monday"?
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how many millions of these are probably sitting in inactive accounts that no one's used in years? I agree, you don't need to see submission notifications older than 30 days.


 EST is about mowmuch GMT+/-


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

Well nothing really has changed, FA is still down... so back to the randomness!


----------



## trashybats (Feb 21, 2011)

Baw FA is down the admins suck baw baw baw is that better? :>


----------



## Witchiebunny (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> EST is about mowmuch GMT+/-


 
Look it up. Stop posting. Lurk. I swear to god, if you keep up with the shitposts, I am going to infract you.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

Accountability said:


> Can you blame them for not starting in the timeframe they said they would?* Yes*. "Late Sunday night/early Monday morning" is not 6AM EST. Five hours earlier would be late at night and early morning, and FA would probably be back up by now and no one would be here whining. What's the good of posting schedules if they're not going to be followed?


 
The real work began at least three hours before FA needed to be taken offline.

I'm reading back through the admin chat logs, and the consistent thing coming out of them is that everything is taking much longer than even the most pessimistic estimates predicted they would.  Backups finished late, FA went down late, alters finished extremely late, and restoration of services will be late.  Hofstadter's Law is proving depressingly true.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2011)

Witchiebunny said:


> Look it up. Stop posting. Lurk. I swear to god, if you keep up with the shitposts, I am going to infract you.


 
Do you have *[Kill Shot]* hot-keyed?


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Witchiebunny said:


> It HAS been said. And had you been lurking more, you would have realized that derailing threads isn't allowed. Stop double and triple posting, and lurk. If you have nothing of value or substance to add, then don't post. Period.


 This, also I just started going around on the Off topic. Also your avatar scares me for some reason.....

Anyhow, I think this should be locked, this thread is really dead.


----------



## Witchiebunny (Feb 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do you have *[Kill Shot]* hot-keyed?


 
No, don't need to keep it hotkeyed. ~.^


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

Accountability said:


> Can you imagine how many millions of these are probably sitting in inactive accounts that no one's used in years?



I dread to think.



Accountability said:


> I agree, you don't need to see submission notifications older than 30 days.



The cutoff is up for debate, but in principle this sounds like nothing short of a good idea.


----------



## nrr (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Hofstadter's Law is proving depressingly true.


 
See, and now, this is an interesting problem.  I hope to hell that the ALTER queries weren't performed on the database while the site was running live in production because, honestly, I would've just backed out of maintenance and scheduled a 24-hour window for the same maintenance to be performed at the next most convenient time.

I've done this to a number of production systems over the years, especially over the last four months since I'm now doing this kind of thing full-time again, and have had no ill effects from it.  Does it disappoint the managers and the customers?  Yeah, but it disappoints them far less than data loss ever will.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

nrr said:


> See, and now, this is an interesting problem.  I hope to hell that the ALTER queries weren't performed on the database while it was live because, honestly, I would've just backed out of maintenance and scheduled a 24-hour window to be performed at the next most convenient time.
> 
> I've done this to a number of production systems over the years, especially over the last four months since I'm now doing this kind of thing full-time again, and have had no ill effects from it.  Does it disappoint the managers and the customers?  Yeah, but it disappoints them far less than data loss ever will.


 
The prospect of altering even the tiniest of production data in a live, data-writing environment frightens me to no end.  I'd like to think it's so obviously an unwise idea that no db admin would dare attempt it on a service with any sort of popularity.

No, the ALTERs were performed while FA was down, which is pretty much the main reason for this outage.


----------



## LeverPuller (Feb 21, 2011)

Two cents real quick-
I also like the idea of the message deletion, and I'm not sure if the deletion would count for everything or just submissions, but if everything, maybe an option to keep messages you want? I have a weird thing with my comments, watches, and favorites. I keep all of them because I like knowing how many there are.
If just submissions nevermind disregard.
I'm going back to being an avid lurker now lol. <:


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 21, 2011)

its really not that big of a deal. have some patience. 

jeezebus, the technical peeps do what they can to ensure fa is online and active. They dont HAVE to keep it up. Im thankful for it. Have some patience. Its like with art, if you rush someone chances are you'll end up with a shitty drawing. But let them time to complete it, you'll have a wonderful piece of art.

edit* if FA is the ONLY thing you have to look forward too each day, you really need to take a step outside, walk around you house and realize the flowers you never knew where growing in your yard.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

ITT: Asskissers, noob ragers, and people who aren't posting anymore and just lurking.


----------



## Gizgiz (Feb 21, 2011)

Hate me, i got over 210k messages :V


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> ITT: Asskissers, noob ragers, and people who aren't posting anymore and just lurking.


 
Don't forget the retards, they're still posting.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Don't forget the retards, they're still posting.


 
Someone called me?


----------



## Sanyi (Feb 21, 2011)

CinoxFellpyre said:


> ITT: Asskissers, noob ragers, and people who aren't posting anymore and just lurking.


 *kisses your ass*


Yeah.... why isn't this thread locked yet? It has served is purpose, I think? What was the purpose again... oh yeah! F- Admins! I hate FA! blahblahblahblahpooponastickandeatityoudoodeeheads.

I officially name this day Family Downtime Day. Everything here is closed, FA is down, Xen is down, none of my Guild Wars/CS buddies are online... >:[
I think I'll go troll 4chan. Maybe I'll create a My Little Dead Pony thread again or spam some loli/shota gore in a My Little Pony thread.




Gizgiz said:


> Hate me, i got over 210k messages :V


We all hated you before, no need to make us hate you more. :3


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> none of my Guild Wars/CS buddies are online...



CS = Counter Strike?

I have source.

ALSO I'm going to write a song about Maintenance Day. Based on Saria's song. Fuck yes.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Sanyi said:


> I think I'll go troll 4chan.



Hahahahaha. Trolling 4chan. Good one.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Hahahahaha. Trolling 4chan. Good one.


 Yea, totally missed that part.

That is because that statement is impossible to comprehend, because trolling 4chan is completely an impossible tactic that goes RIGHT against every law of physics, time, space, and logic.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Why is that?


----------



## Terrah. (Feb 21, 2011)

I absolutely disagree that submissions in our inbox should be deleted after a certain amount of time. If implemented at all, it should be much longer than 30 days. 
I actually have a very busy life outside of FurAffinity, which consists of running a business. This, paired with having 5K+ watchers who actively comment on my art and journals, as well as watching many other users means I have a lot of notifications to go through. 
I always check my comments before new submissions, but those submissions are still important to me. I still go through and look at older artwork, some months old, because I am interested in the art. I just don't have time to clear out my inbox every single day. 6 months, maybe, but 30 days is not nearly enough time for me.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Feb 21, 2011)

Summercat said:


> Messagecenter is your inbox, both your submissions and journals/favs/watches/comments.


Thanks for the info.  I try to keep my new submissions cleared out.  But I wasn't aware of a need to clear out the journals, comments, etc.  It would be difficult to do, anyway, since they scroll off and there's no way to get to them unless you delete all the newer entries (if I understand correctly how things work on FA).


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

Just an out of topic question but does anyone here have any idea when FAwould be back?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Just an out of topic question but does anyone here have any idea when FAwould be back?


 
No.


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Just an out of topic question but does anyone here have any idea when FAwould be back?


 An earthquake destroyed Japan from the force of the faceplant I just made.


----------



## Terrah. (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Just an out of topic question but does anyone here have any idea when FAwould be back?


 Any relevant informantion can be found here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/92214-Scheduled-Outage-2-20-2011

If they don't give any more estimates, then chances are that they just don't know.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

people you should go to the thread outage 2010 and then look at the user count


----------



## thoron (Feb 21, 2011)

There are other means of entertainment; go outside; read a book; go to the mall and window shop or hang out; if your at work, do your job; if your a student, study. I'm surprised FAF isn't clogged because of how many users are online right now.


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

well th time where i am its now 22:44 so most of those things are impossible so ill just watch tv and look here once in a while


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Just an out of topic question but does anyone here have any idea when FAwould be back?


 
This is on topic, and you'll know as soon as we know.



CinoxFellpyre said:


> An earthquake destroyed Japan from the force of the faceplant I just made.


 
It wasn't just yours.



Terrah. said:


> Any relevant informantion can be found here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/92214-Scheduled-Outage-2-20-2011
> 
> If they don't give any more estimates, then chances are that they just don't know.


 
^


----------



## CinoxFellpyre (Feb 21, 2011)

If you know any better you would know that Japan is right on a fault line.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> well th time where i am its now 22:44 so most of those things are impossible so ill just watch tv and look here once in a while


 
Once per hour, please.

Or you could, like, sleep.


----------



## Tora_Bya (Feb 21, 2011)

So this is what chaos looks like, not surprising.

Lol to the life advice, its one big pile of hypocrisy. Although I agree, people should take the time to calm down. It's not the end of the world, save the energy to panic and rant then.


----------



## foxystallion (Feb 21, 2011)

Perhaps because the volunteers doing the work are wise enough to know that doing it right is better than doing it faster.  

Think of FA as an huge old building with lots and lots of additions of various ages designed and built by lots of different people.  When you start rehabbing a building like that, you never know what screwed up things you will find that have to be fixed until you have opened up the walls.  When you find a mess, you fix it before you close the walls back up. Sometimes, you find - and fix - one mess after another.  FA is way too complicated and has far too much legacy stuff (not all well designed and coded) to expect accurate time estimates.


----------



## Terrah. (Feb 21, 2011)

Tora_Bya said:


> Lol to the life advice, its one big pile of hypocrisy.


 
Gonna have to agree with this one. I'd "This" your comment, but FAF apparently wont let me. 

If all of these so called "retards", "noobs" and such actually went outside for once in their life, instead of posting in the topic, what would the life-advise givers have to do then, if they can no longer sit in this thread the entire day, insulting everyone?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 21, 2011)

I just got my internet back from an outage, and then FA is in an outage, SON OF A-.
I'll just get more DOS Games.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> Gonna have to agree with this one. I'd "This" your comment, but FAF apparently wont let me.
> 
> If all of these so called "retards", "noobs" and such actually went outside for once in their life, instead of posting in the topic, what would the life-advise givers have to do then, if they can no longer sit in this thread the entire day, insulting everyone?


 
I only have time to insult during my lunch break and time off work. After I finish things like taking of place, pets, and making sure dinner is cooked place is cleaned..done beta testing etc... God damn over 400 posts (and yeah I"ve seen worse). It still seems ridiculous from both the way this is going and people's reactions.

Oh well back to work for me.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Because you touch yourself at night and God hates it and furries.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got home. Ah, still not up? Oh well, drawings can wait to be submitted. In the meantime, I'm turning on my livestream for a live art session to relieve some boredom.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Half an hour.

But hey, I'm happy. I don't know exactly how things got changed, but it sounds good...?


----------



## Ivy (Feb 21, 2011)

I can understand being disappointed that it is taking longer than expected, as I myself am disappointed as well due to only being able to get on once a week and it just happens to be the day it is down >.< But they can't help running into problems so we just have to bare with them. I am sure they are doing all they can to get FA back up.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Half an hour.
> 
> But hey, I'm happy. I don't know exactly how things got changed, but it sounds good...?


 
This entire update was there efforts to take the E off of fav. The focus groups thought it looked better without it.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Xegras said:


> This entire update was there efforts to take the E off of fav. The focus groups thought it looked better without it.


 
Oh good, could they also remove the random space placed at the top of the page on the /index page? The shit bugs me. :V


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

D:


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL. Anyone notice the "The Following 5 Users agree with Jashwa's Post:" above? There's only 4 users in it.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> LOL. Anyone notice the "The Following 5 Users agree with Jashwa's Post:" above? There's only 4 users in it.


 
Happens, ignore it. The 'this' function is finicky, and we expect it to be so.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> LOL. Anyone notice the "The Following 5 Users agree with Jashwa's Post:" above? There's only 4 users in it.


 
... Yeah, that's odd.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

ohay FA's back up. :V


----------



## dracosilv (Feb 21, 2011)

IT's up it's up it's up!  F5 F5 F5!


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

lolol


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Aw, Kayla, that was mean. You're going to make them break their widdle fingers from jabbing the F5 key.

Oh God, I almost tried to type "F5" by actually pressing the F5 key.


----------



## maxgoof (Feb 21, 2011)

One final comment:

Doing it right does NOT mean always going over estimate. You estimate based on doing it right.

It is the proclivity of constantly underestimating down times that is troublesome, not the down time itself.

Had they said, "We will be taking FA down some time between Saturday and Monday for scheduled maintenance. We hope it will only take a few hours, but it could take a few days." They would have been well within their promise.

But when you estimate that it will be taken down Saturday night and come back about three to six hours later, but in reality bring it down Monday morning and take twelve hours, there is something wrong with your estimating.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> Aw, Kayla, that was mean. You're going to make them break their widdle fingers from jabbing the F5 key.
> 
> Oh God, I almost tried to type "F5" by actually pressing the F5 key.



..Well it WAS up! D:


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> One final comment:
> 
> Doing it right does NOT mean always going over estimate. You estimate based on doing it right.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry the site has dissapointed you so much. Perhaps you should organise a personal boycott of some kind.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Kayla said:


> ..Well it WAS up! D:


 
HA! FA trolled you.


----------



## adtuna1192 (Feb 21, 2011)

he missed a bit of code. OOPS


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

its offline again?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> One final comment:
> 
> Doing it right does NOT mean always going over estimate. You estimate based on doing it right.
> 
> ...


 
yak already apologized for misjudging how long it will take.

Stop bitching, you can go back to fapping in half an hour.


----------



## Terrah. (Feb 21, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> its offline again?


 

Stop reading this damn thread and expecting answers. This thread is purely bitching and flaming.

Read this one for information: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/92214-Scheduled-Outage-2-20-2011?p=2391257#post2391257


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 21, 2011)

nope downtime for another half an hour. ya know, its really nice not to have to click on all the 'delete submission" check and have them already checked lol. (i know its been that way, but i just made a recent comeback lol)

i wonder what other easy buttons can be made over the downtimes.


----------



## maxgoof (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> yak already apologized for misjudging how long it will take.
> 
> Stop bitching, you can go back to fapping in half an hour.



Third time the fapping comment. Fuck you, Xenke. I don't do that.


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 21, 2011)

@maxgoof: I'd love to see you run FA. *sarcasm*

isnt meant to offend, but just think of it that way. how quickly do you think you could get it up and running? hm?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

The terrorist are bombing your FA


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

o_o


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> Third time the fapping comment. Fuck you, Xenke. I don't do that.


 
_I don't fap. I don't need to. My body is superior. I'm above fapping. Fapping's disgusting.schlickschlickshlick_


----------



## casbuenting (Feb 21, 2011)

when i saw it was offline again i nearly dropped on the of un rofl


----------



## Terrah. (Feb 21, 2011)

SIX said:


> _I don't fap. I don't need to. My body is superior. I'm above fapping. Fapping's disgusting.schlickschlickshlick_


 
Whether or not Maxgoof is telling the truth or not, not everyone faps. Maybe he does fap, but not to furry porn. Maybe he doesn't fap at all. As hard as it is to believe, not everyone who visits FA does so with their dick in their hand.



casbuenting said:


> when i saw it was offline again i nearly dropped on the of un rofl


 
Wat.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> Whether or not Maxgoof is telling the truth or not, not everyone faps. Maybe he does fap, but not to furry porn. Maybe he doesn't fap at all. As hard as it is to believe, not everyone who visits FA does so with their dick in their hand.


 FA's a porn site. Why else would anyone ever go there?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> As hard as it is to believe, not everyone who visits FA does so with their dick in their hand.


 
Of course not _everyone_ will be holding their dick, obviously.


Some will have it stuck in the family pet.


----------



## Terrah. (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> FA's a porn site. Why else would anyone ever go there?


 
If this is a serious reply, then FA's general to mature and adult artwork submission ratio would say otherwise.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> Third time the fapping comment. Fuck you, Xenke. I don't do that.


 
That's strange, the more you deny it, the more it seems true.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> If this is a serious reply, then FA's general to mature and adult artwork submission ratio would say otherwise.


 We all know that those statistics are a lie in order to save face.


----------



## adtuna1192 (Feb 21, 2011)

omg, why flame maxgoof for being pissed at a troll? if he has kept his cool for two accusations already, and is FINALLY getting mad at a third comment, then why are you attacking him? not everyone is just like you guys. ignorance, isn't not knowing something, it is attempting to tell some one what they are based on YOUR world view.


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> FA's a porn site. Why else would anyone ever go there?



its not a porn site? yeah there is ALOT of it.

but it has a little tab where you can choose whether you want to view the mature arts or not. so it cant be just porn site




Jashwa said:


> We all know that those statistics are a lie in order to save face.


 
i use the general tab more than any other tab XD


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> If this is a serious reply, then FA's general to mature and adult artwork submission ratio would say otherwise.


 
FA's General art's _view_ to porn's views ratio would _agree_. Very, very strongly.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> Whether or not Maxgoof is telling the truth or not, not everyone faps. Maybe he does fap, but not to furry porn. Maybe he doesn't fap at all. As hard as it is to believe, not everyone who visits FA does so with their dick in their hand.
> Wat.


 
The forum has its own style. We assume everyone does it (don't lie you do, maybe not to fox boy on cat taur porn but you do, do it). 
For those who get defensive- stop, it makes you look like an ass.

As for the outage begin longer than "expected"- Imagine this is a free site that lets you host stuff, yea FREE. So when time to upgrade the site comes up how bout you bitch less and be a little less of a pain in the ass when they are doing everything they can to do to get you back to your herm on herm on taur porn.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

adtuna1192 said:


> omg, why flame maxgoof for being pissed at a troll? if he has kept his cool for two accusations already, and is FINALLY getting mad at a third comment, then why are you attacking him? not everyone is just like you guys. ignorance, isn't not knowing something, it is attempting to tell some one what they are based on YOUR world view.


 We're not judging maxgoof for fapping. 

We just don't get why he's trying to hide it so bad. 

I mean, if he admitted it, then maybe God would furgive him and give us FA back. :C


----------



## adtuna1192 (Feb 21, 2011)

and its up again for now


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

adtuna1192 said:


> omg, why flame maxgoof for being pissed at a troll? if he has kept his cool for two accusations already, and is FINALLY getting mad at a third comment, then why are you attacking him? not everyone is just like you guys. ignorance, isn't not knowing something, it is attempting to tell some one what they are based on YOUR world view.


 
Because he likes to say a lot of other stupid things too, just that one obviously has the most precedence on his mind, and thus requires more probing.


----------



## adtuna1192 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> We're not judging maxgoof for fapping.
> 
> We just don't get why he's trying to hide it so bad.
> 
> I mean, if he admitted it, then maybe God would furgive him and give us FA back. :C




i know the guy, and he's not one to do that. i mean Ever. thats why he is making a big deal about it. he actually doesn't


----------



## Mavu-chan (Feb 21, 2011)

Do it yourself then.


----------



## Terrah. (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> We're not judging maxgoof for fapping.
> 
> We just don't get why he's trying to hide it so bad.
> 
> I mean, if he admitted it, then maybe God would furgive him and give us FA back. :C



Perhaps he's offended that he's being lumped in with the general assumption that furries are hairy, sweaty fat fucks who can't keep their hand out of their pants. I know nothing of him, so I'm purely guessing, but maybe furry porn doesn't appeal to him, or maybe it's even gross, so for someone to assume he faps to it, it could be offensive. 


Or even more so, his main point was that it's always better to WAY over estimate and look like a champ than it is to under estimate and disappoint. To which everyone responded making him sound like a porn-crazed fool.

Legitimate reason to be upset, I think.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

adtuna1192 said:


> thats why he is making a big deal about it


 
No, the reason he's making a big deal about it, is that he doesn't realise _there's no reason to make a big deal about it._


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> Or even more so, his main point was that it's always better to WAY over estimate and look like a champ than it is to under estimate and disappoint. To which everyone responded making him sound like a porn-crazed fool.


 
It's funny, because I remember lots of people talking about his point, but he took time out of his day to make a big deal out of a flippant comment.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 21, 2011)

adtuna1192 said:


> i know the guy, and he's not one to do that. i mean Ever. thats why he is making a big deal about it. he actually doesn't


 
A guy that doesnt touch his penis?

...yyeeeaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Kaeko (Feb 21, 2011)

Terrah. said:


> Perhaps he's offended that he's being lumped in with the general assumption that furries are hairy, sweaty fat fucks who can't keep their hand out of their pants. I know nothing of him, so I'm purely guessing, but maybe furry porn doesn't appeal to him, or maybe it's even gross, so for someone to assume he faps to it, it could be offensive.
> 
> 
> Or even more so, his main point was that it's always better to WAY over estimate and look like a champ than it is to under estimate and disappoint. To which everyone responded making him sound like a porn-crazed fool.
> ...


 

lmfao, i would agree and wouldnt blame the guy.

I've had someone attack me trying to say the pics i posted were fake and not me :3




Xegras said:


> A guy that doesnt touch his penis?
> 
> ...yyeeeaaaaahhhhhh


 
i duuunooo. I know a guy that has everyone else touch it for him. he hasnt 'touched' himself since losing his virginity


I way off topic. im out lmao


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

It's up again anyway, so all the idiots can leave.


----------



## Kayla (Feb 21, 2011)

FA's up again! :V


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

Dodger Greywing said:


> It's up again anyway, so all the idiots can leave.


 
If only we could be so lucky.


----------



## Haystack (Feb 21, 2011)

maxgoof said:


> . . . Doing it right does NOT mean always going over estimate. You estimate based on doing it right. . . .



Yak (I believe) made a comment earlier suggesting that trying to use software to get a good estimate might take several hours.

I wonder whether it might be possible, for any given maintenance, to have a set of estimator algorithms designed to run, say, 10,000 or so rows through whatever needs to be done.  Time-elapsed data from that could be used in combination with row counts of appropriate tables to come up with a little better idea of what to expect regarding the entire time needed to complete maintenance.  Fudge it by x%, add some time for The Unexpected, and maybe there'll be a little less kvetching.   

Just a thought!  I used to do this in pretty much every database maintenance utility I wrote that involved nontrivial amounts of data massage, mainly to keep happy customers happy.  We had our very own humongous test dataset and sent out those utilities only after running them against our stuff and getting an idea of time-frames, so customers had a good idea of what to expect.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I mean, if he admitted it, then maybe God would *furgive *him and give us FA back. :C


 
I shall end you.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I shall *fur*end you.


 
You left off a couple letters.

Don't worry, I got what you meant.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You left off a couple letters.
> 
> Don't worry, I got what you meant.


 
Don't furass the mods!


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Don't furass the mods!


 
I'm *fur*tunate enough to not get lynched. :3


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 21, 2011)

Unfurtunately, FA is down from all the mainsiters trying to access it at once.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 21, 2011)

If y'all hate me, just say so.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> If y'all hate me, just say so.


 
Oh gosh no, how could we hate such a lovely furson?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> If y'all hate me, just say so.


 
But I want to furnicate with you.


----------



## BRN (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Why Do These Octagons ALWAYS Take Longer Than Estimated?*



ArielMT said:


> If y'all hate me, just say so.



Furny you should even suggest it.


----------



## Summercat (Feb 21, 2011)

I hate you all, furvently.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Feb 21, 2011)

It appears the site it back up.  Things look good so far.  Running a site like FA is a thankless task.  So, for the record:

THANKS!


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 22, 2011)

casbuenting said:


> Im Dislexic (hope i spelled it right)


 
I have non-self diagnosed Aspergers and I don't use it as an excuse to act like a social retard and asshole to people. If I do like an ass towards somebody, it's usually a good reason..such as a lack of common sense shown by said person.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Why is this still open? This poor horse, I'll put it out of it's misery.
/lock

also you all make me furry sad. I must now kill kittens and smite rainbows to make up for this clustfurfuck of a thread. ;v


----------

